# Brit's Journal - The Next Evolution



## BritChick (Feb 21, 2005)

*Statistics: * 

Height 5'10" 
Weight 157lbs 
Body Fat 16.1% 
Chest 40" 
Waist 26.75" 
Hips 40" 
Thighs (Upper) 22.5" 
Thighs (Mid) 21" 
Calves 14" 
Biceps 13" 
Forearms 10" 

*Isocaloric Diet:*

Meal 1 - 4 Egg Whites/3/4 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 2 - 1/2 Serving Perfect Whey/3oz Sweet Potato
Meal 3 - 3oz Basa/3oz Sweet Potato/2 Cups Broccoli/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 4 - 1/2 Serving Perfect Whey/1 Medium Apple/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 5 - 4 Egg Whites/1 Slice Non-Fat Swiss Cheese/1 Cup Mushrooms/1/2 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/2 Tsp Udo's
Meal 6 - 3oz Chicken Breast/3oz Sweet Potato/2 Cups Broccoli/1 Tsp Udo's

Water 6 Litres/Coffee 1

*Totals:*

Cals 1651
Carbs 155g/32%
Protein 134g/34%
Fat 58g/33%

*Legs (Quads Dominant):*

SM Squats 5/5/5/5/5 - 220/210/210/210/210 - RI60  
SLDL 10/10/10/8 - 175/175/175/175 - RI30  
Single Leg Incline Press 6/6/6/8/6 - 180/180/180/160/160 - RI30   
Seated Calf Raises 10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10 - 110/110/110/110/110/110/110/110/110/110 - RI30   

*Legs (Quads Dominant):*

SM Squats 5/5/3/5/5 - 180/200/220/200/210 - RI60
SLDL 10/10/8/8 - 165/165/165/155 - RI30
Single Leg Incline Press 8/8/6/6/6 - 160/160/160/140/140 - Consecutive
Seated Calf Raises 10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10 - 90/90/90/90/90/90/90/90/90/90 - RI30


I'm extremely happy with this workout, my weights are up quite significantly from what they were just two weeks ago when I did this exact same workout for the first time and at that time I thought I really gave it my all... nice way to start a new chapter with my training.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 21, 2005)

go Brit go


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I was just giving you shit, in my journal, for not starting your new journal..so just pretend you don't see that 

Nice increases on your weights   Ahhhhhhhhhh, cheese, it's a loverly thing ain't it?  It just opens up a shitload more culinary possibilities


----------



## BritChick (Feb 21, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> go Brit go


----------



## BritChick (Feb 21, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I was just giving you shit, in my journal, for not starting your new journal..so just pretend you don't see that
> 
> Nice increases on your weights   Ahhhhhhhhhh, cheese, it's a loverly thing ain't it?  It just opens up a shitload more culinary possibilities



LOL at giving me shit... okay, I'll skim over that post.   


Mmmmm, egg, cheese and mushroom omlette... gotta like that!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

Allright Kerr....

I was looking forward to this journal.  You'll do great.....


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 21, 2005)

OK, this is bookmarked now. 

 That's like five Kerry journals I have bookmarked! haha! Good luck my dear!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 21, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Allright Kerr....
> 
> I was looking forward to this journal.  You'll do great.....



Thanks Tony!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OK, this is bookmarked now.
> 
> That's like five Kerry journals I have bookmarked! haha! Good luck my dear!



LOL... well I'll be keeping this one until I get to be unbearably freaky!   

Thanks Ivonne.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OK, this is bookmarked now.
> 
> That's like five Kerry journals I have bookmarked! haha! Good luck my dear!



She's as bad as MonStar 

Hi


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

Whooooo Hooooooo!!! Love the name   Can't wait to see what your gonna do now!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> She's as bad as MonStar
> 
> Hi



You're bad!   

Hello


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2005)

good workout.  i like stong women.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whooooo Hooooooo!!! Love the name   Can't wait to see what your gonna do now!!!



Thanks Michael, I am really looking forward to some nice strength and mass gains, it keeps me motivated.

Rod used to train with me but hasn't trained in about a year... yikes that's even longer than I realized.  
I know he keeps saying he's gonna get back at it but I dunno... his lifting days might be done.
Anyway, there I am earlier tonight telling him about my training and showing him bodyparts that I think are improving and then he flexes his damn quads for me and the rotten bugger has cross striations that are just freaky... that's just not right! lol


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> he flexes his damn quads for me and the rotten bugger has cross striations that are just freaky... that's just not right! lol


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks Michael, I am really looking forward to some nice strength and mass gains, it keeps me motivated.


My pleasure, Look out world Here SHE comes!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> good workout.  i like stong women.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)

Morning Kerry!!!  Whatcha working today?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

Um... you know what I can't remember! lol I think chest, shoulders and tris... I'm back to week one now so I'm not sure.  As long as it's an upper body workout it's all good! lol


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

Morning Kerry  Nice w/o. Good luck!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Kerry  Nice w/o. Good luck!!!!



Thanks David.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2005)

Kerry...I thought I had lost your "bottoms"   

I found them on the kitchen table.   LOL    

They'll be in the mail today.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

*Chest/Shoulders/Triceps/Abs:*

Apex Shoulder Press 8/8/6/8 - #8/#9/#9/#8 - RI60
Iso Bench Press 8/5/8/5 - 90/90/80/50 - RI60
Incline Flys 10/6/7 - 20/25/25 - RI30
DB Single Arm Standing Side Laterals 10/10/10/10 - 20/20/15/15 - Consecutive
BB Forward Raise 8/8/8 - 30/35/30 - RI30
Skull Crushers 10/7/10 - 50/55/50 - RI30
Kickbacks 10/6/12 - 20/20/15 - Consecutive
Triset:
Ball Crunches 25
Side Crunches 50
Double Leg Extensions 25

Wow, I am totally burnt out today, not sure why but I feel like I could fall asleep right here, right now.
My left shoulder has been bothering for the past two days, it's not really bad but feels like I've pinched something - just feels a bit glitchy.
I started workout with DB Shoulder Press but even on a warm-up set of 20's I felt like it was going to give out on me so I moved onto the Apex machine which made it feel much more stable - suprisingly I went up another plate on these this week.   
Stuck with the Iso Bench Press for the same reason and again this was up quite a bit from last time I did this workout.
I'm still suprised at my strength gains in the past 3 weeks and am liking it!   
Okay... that's it I'm cooked, I'm going to take a nap.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Kerry...I thought I had lost your "bottoms"
> 
> I found them on the kitchen table.   LOL
> 
> They'll be in the mail today.



 Thanks Jodie, I appreciate it, will keep my eye open for them.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 22, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Kerry...I thought I had lost your "bottoms"
> 
> I found them on the kitchen table. LOL
> 
> They'll be in the mail today.


  errrr ummmm   oh right... the suit


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2005)

I thought I lost them on my walk over to the office today...

I was searching all over like crazy!   Can't have Kerry's bottoms on the loose!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice w/o Kerry, you have wickedly strong shoulders!  Have you had shoulder problems in the past or are they just tired and sore?

nite nite


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello My Lady!!! Excellent W/O  
My right shoulder pops sometimes, not loud or anything but like you said just feels different. I try to take care of 'em. Keep it up!!! :bounce:


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Kerry, you have wickedly strong shoulders!  Have you had shoulder problems in the past or are they just tired and sore?
> 
> nite nite



Ah, I get frustrated with my shoulders, my rear delts develop pretty nicely and my anterior delts get nice and ropey when I am lean but I am dying to have some wicked caps... one day! 
My left shoulder goes through phases of glitchiness! lol  One of my shoulders looks more rotated forward than the other, not sure if that's from the scoliosis, it's not really a pain thing, it just sort of niggles (whatever the fuck that means   ) and sometimes feels like it wants to rotate back to far.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello My Lady!!! Excellent W/O
> My right shoulder pops sometimes, not loud or anything but like you said just feels different. I try to take care of 'em. Keep it up!!! :bounce:



Thanks Michael.
Yeah I am trying not to bugger it up... shoulder injuries always take so long to heal so it seems, I can live without that.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ah, I get frustrated with my shoulders, my rear delts develop pretty nicely and my anterior delts get nice and ropey when I am lean but I am dying to have some wicked caps... one day!
> My left shoulder goes through phases of glitchiness! lol  One of my shoulders looks more rotated forward than the other, not sure if that's from the scoliosis, it's not really a pain thing, it just sort of niggles (whatever the fuck that means   ) and sometimes feels like it wants to rotate back to far.



I think you need to add a dictionary section to your journal girlie 

I didn't know you had scoliosis, what is it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning Kerry  how's today treating you?

Jeni- Scoliosis is a curvature of the spine.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

Is one born with it?  Does it worsen?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Is one born with it?  Does it worsen?


Yeah, your usually born with it and sometimes it worsens, sometimes it doesn't. I have scoliosis as well and it's pretty noticable. But luckily it doesn't seem to have worsened much in the past 10 years.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

where is your curve, lower spine or upper?  It's genetic? Sorry for the questions but I don't know anyone with the condition so I know diddly squat about it


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

Mine starts about the middle of the back and travels up. I believe it's genetic but don't quote me on that. It makes posing hard as crap LOL. I have noticed when I was getting my back tats done that the left side of my back is more developed than my right due to the scoliosis. You know not to worry about the questions, I'll answer what I can


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning Mrs. Brit


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Mine starts about the middle of the back and travels up. I believe it's genetic but don't quote me on that. It makes posing hard as crap LOL. I have noticed when I was getting my back tats done that the left side of my back is more developed than my right due to the scoliosis. You know not to worry about the questions, I'll answer what I can



Yep, David has pretty much described exactly my condition too.
I only discovered it last year and that was only because I noticed how asymmetrical my shoulders were when I posed.
I now believe that scoliosis was the reason for severe ongoing neck pain and headaches that I have had since I was a teenager, no doctor ever found a cause for it and I was basically resigned to the fact that this was just something I had to deal with.
Anyway I saw a chiro to see if he could 'straighten' me out for posing purposes.  He discovered the scoliosis and I now see him monthly for adjustments... since I started seeing him I am virtually pain free!
I thought he also had done a lot for my symmetry but it actually appears better right after an adjustment and sort of goes back to being completely off within the week, very frustrating when it comes to posing as David said.
The right side of my back is also way more developed than my left.
My scoliosis starts in the middle of my spine also.
I believe it is genetic, once I discovered it and noticed the difference in my shoulders I remembered my mum had the same thing exactly, she thought it was due to something else though and was never diagnosed as having it though I am sure now that she had the same thing.  

Oh and good morning Jeni, David and NT.


----------



## klmclean (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey Kerry  

Hope you have a great day! Thanks again for the tips regarding diet


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello My Lady!!! Hows your day?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Michael,
I've had an awesome day thanks, very relaxing.   
How about you?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

Now that I'm home with my Daughter,and done with Legs, I'm


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Now that I'm home with my Daughter,and done with Legs, I'm



No doubt, how old is she?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

3 going on 30


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 3 going on 30



 Yeah, my daughter is 8 and talks about me now like I'm senile...   she's probably got a valid point.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah, my daughter is 8 and talks about me now like I'm senile...   she's probably got a valid point.


   I so Hear you!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2005)

good morning Mrs. MacDonald.  I hope you are enjoying this beautiful Thursday morning.


----------



## Paynne (Feb 24, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah, my daughter is 8 and talks about me now like I'm senile...   she's probably got a valid point.



Oh just wait.  Mine are 13 and 16 you'll get much more senile around then.  From what I hear you'll become much smarter when they reach and mid twenties


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Oh just wait.  Mine are 13 and 16 you'll get much more senile around then.  From what I hear you'll become much smarter when they reach and mid twenties



 Hi Paynne.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> good morning Mrs. MacDonald.  I hope you are enjoying this beautiful Thursday morning.



Hey hot stuff... see I am not following suit with the formalities!   
Beautiful day here in BC too.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2005)

hot stuff  
I love coming to your journal.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hot stuff
> I love coming to your journal.



It's a pleasure to have you here.   
What's the high temp for today NT?  It's meant to get to 12 degrees here today.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2005)

it's always a pleasure to see you smiling face (among other pics I look at on your website)

Someone mentioned 9 above ... we've had a very very mild February ... makes me nervous what we'll get in March.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> it's always a pleasure to see you smiling face (among other pics I look at on your website)
> 
> Someone mentioned 9 above ... we've had a very very mild February ... makes me nervous what we'll get in March.




Awww... thanks NT.   
I guess they are now calling for 16 here today, that's unusually high but I'm not complaining.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

*Legs (Hamstring Dominant):*

SLDL *5/4/5/5/5* - *205/225*  */215/215/205* - RI60
Hack Squat (3 Sec Pause) 12/*12/12/12 * - 110/*120/120/120* - RI45
Seated Leg Curl* 8/8/8* - *#12/#12/#13* - RI30
Cable Hip Extensions *15/15/15* - *#2/#2/#2 * - Consecutive
Hack Squat - Calf Raises - *10/10/10/10/10* - *320/320/320/320/320* - RI30  

I think what I am feeling right now must be a total endorphine high, I feel absolutely awesome and so damn happy with my workout!!! 
I nearly didn't train today, there is something going on in and around my collarbone area, it feels like a pinched nerve and I have a swollen lump where the collar bone meets in the middle, Rod was getting all freaked out about it last night. 
Anyhow, I was doubting my ability to be able to do SLDL's or leg exercises with the weight on my shoulders... but then I also realized I am a pmsing whiney bitch today and I was really just looking for an excuse to jam out of my workout so I decided to just go and give a shot.
I love having a good workout... I REALLY love having a good workout when I'm expecting a shitty one!!!
SLDL'S are up so much it's insane! 
I also added 50lbs to my Hack Squat - Calf Raises... I guess last time I was just piddling about!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

nice workout!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

WOMAN! YOU ARE ON FIRE!!!! Phenomenal numbers there! 

 I know what you mean about having a great workout when you expect a shitty one. What an awesome feeling.  Good for you!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nice workout!!



Thanks funky, all these poundage increases are making you my hero!   
It's exciting, I thought I was just about tapped out with my strength and all of a sudden stuff is skyrocketing.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> WOMAN! YOU ARE ON FIRE!!!! Phenomenal numbers there!
> 
> I know what you mean about having a great workout when you expect a shitty one. What an awesome feeling.  Good for you!



 Thanks Ivonne!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2005)

Great w/o Kerry. Those SLDL's are insane!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Kerry. Those SLDL's are insane!!!



Thanks David, I was pretty damn suprised I managed to get it off the floor! lol
I think they are just about taped out for now though, any heavier and my form is likely to go.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2005)

AWESOME W/O my Lady!!! Your makin my legs tremble


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2005)

Hows the shoulder?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Michael,
Shoulder is pretty good, low back on the other hand is cursing me for those deadlifts! lol
All in all feeling pretty good thank you.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

Damn, you SLDL as much as I did today.. just fewer reps/sets.  Congrats!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, you SLDL as much as I did today.. just fewer reps/sets.  Congrats!



Thanks   ... wanna leg wrestle?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

Not today!  Maybe next week, im beat


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Not today!  Maybe next week, im beat



Phew... me too!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Kerry. I was reading your last Journal and then this one. What is your nutritional plan to put on the "serious mass" you said you need to be competitive?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2005)

Morning Kerry


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Hi Kerry. I was reading your last Journal and then this one. What is your nutritional plan to put on the "serious mass" you said you need to be competitive?



For now I am just doing the the isocaloric diet that I posted on the first page of this journal.  I was hoping to drop a bit more bodyfat before I started on a clean bulk, don't know what Patrick has in mind for me but I will post my diet as and when it changes.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Kerry



Morning handsome.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Not today!  Maybe next week, im beat



PreM ... when a hotties asks if you want to leg wrestle ... the answer is always *YES*


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

Come do lunges with me.  I can hardly walk around, and I dont want to leg wrestle when I may lose!  I dont lose to girls


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Come do lunges with me.  I can hardly walk around, and I dont want to leg wrestle when I may lose!  I dont lose to girls



My low back is fried from those deadlifts! lol  
Oh boy, am I ever paying the price today, it hurts like hell, not an injured kinda hurt just muscular soreness but one like I've never had in my low back before.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

didn;t you workout today?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

Yea, slacker.. haha


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2005)

No, a combo of barely being able to walk straight this morning and two nytol and a gravol last night from a wicked attack of insomnia with only 90 minutes sleep didn't seem to make the workout very appealing, I've been pretty much a zombie all day, tomorrow I am playing catch up.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

cunt


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> cunt



 And I thought you was gonna be all pissy about me not training.   
I love you.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2005)

Insomnia? You STILL thinkin 'bout me instead of sleepin'?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Insomnia? You STILL thinkin 'bout me instead of sleepin'?



Damnit... you're onto me!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 26, 2005)

*Back/Rear Delts/Biceps/Traps:*

HS High Row*6*/6/6/6 - *180*/170/170/170 - RI60
Wide Grip Pull Down 8/8/8 - #10/#9/#9 - RI30
Wide Grip Cable Low Row 8/8/8 - #8/#7/#7 - RI30
Pec Deck - Rear Delts 12/10 8 - #11/#11/#11 - RI30
BB Curls 8/8/5 - 60/60/60 - RI30
DB Seated Hammer Curls 6/6 - 30/30 - RI30
DB Shrugs 10/10/10/10 - 70/70/70/70 - RI30

Crappy workout, no energy, no strength, very disappointing.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> *Legs (Hamstring Dominant):*



LMAO, good workout?  ha ha, nice weights, very impressed as usual


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

Gosh My Lady, That looks like a pretty damn good W/O there to me   No strength??? Look out world when you think you do have strength!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Damnit... you're onto me!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

Kerry, are we allowed to bring camera's for the Classic?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2005)

Kerry...its cheat night.  would you like some choc cake?


I'm PMSing.  LOL


----------



## BritChick (Feb 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Kerry, are we allowed to bring camera's for the Classic?



We were allowed at the Olympia just not video recorders.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 26, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Kerry...its cheat night.  would you like some choc cake?
> 
> 
> I'm PMSing.  LOL



Me too... damn PMS   ... I would like everything right now!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> We were allowed at the Olympia just not video recorders.


Thank you!!! Hows your weekend goin?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

I've got chocolate!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I've got chocolate!!!



I don't know whether to kiss you or hit you! lol


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

Either will be fine!!! :bounce:


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2005)

I have a WHOLE choc cake.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 26, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I have a WHOLE choc cake.



And which would you prefer the slap or kiss? lol 
Mmmmm chocolate.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

How 'bout I eat the cake, and watch you two slap and kiss each other!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2005)

The slap please.  LMAO  Mmm..pain!  LOL


----------



## BritChick (Feb 27, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> The slap please.  LMAO  Mmm..pain!  LOL



I like you more and more all the time!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 27, 2005)

Good day Kerry!  What are you and the fam up to today?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 27, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good day Kerry!  What are you and the fam up to today?



Hi Jeni, nice to see you... where the heck were you for the past couple of day?! 
Um... not sure what we will do today, it's a gorgeous day might take the kids to the park.
Feeling cruddy, pms still ya know, don't actually feel like doing shit! lol
How about you?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

Mornin Kerry. Hope you feel better!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Mornin Kerry. Hope you feel better!!!



Thanks Michael... I'll be fine, just crabby! lol   

What are you up to today?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

Spendin time with my Lil'Bit!!! We have watched Grease 2 times already, and working on a 3rd!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 27, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Jeni, nice to see you... where the heck were you for the past couple of day?!
> Um... not sure what we will do today, it's a gorgeous day might take the kids to the park.
> Feeling cruddy, pms still ya know, don't actually feel like doing shit! lol
> How about you?



  I was playing hookey from IM..ha ha, I was on course thrusday and Friday and the learning just took everything I had so i was too tired to log in at night   I was on late last night, now that I moved the computer into my room (was in Michaels) and got new ISP...wahoooooooooie

That's crappy that you feel all PMSy, that was me all last week   I feel your pain sista!  Saw your leg day, Good lord, those are some amazing weights, but Im not surprised on bit


----------



## BritChick (Feb 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Spendin time with my Lil'Bit!!! We have watched Grease 2 times already, and working on a 3rd!!!



Hey, I love Grease... I won't admit how many times I've seen it! lol


----------



## BritChick (Feb 27, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I was playing hookey from IM..ha ha, I was on course thrusday and Friday and the learning just took everything I had so i was too tired to log in at night   I was on late last night, now that I moved the computer into my room (was in Michaels) and got new ISP...wahoooooooooie
> 
> That's crappy that you feel all PMSy, that was me all last week   I feel your pain sista!  Saw your leg day, Good lord, those are some amazing weights, but Im not surprised on bit



What was the course... it's funny how quickly an absence is noted... you always post before me in the mornings so I noticed you weren't around right away!

Thanks on the leg day, naturally all those good ones don't me diddly after a bad one, it's the bad one that sticks in your head! Grrr

Okay happy thoughts now! lol

AC this week!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, I love Grease... I won't admit how many times I've seen it! lol


So do I, just not 3 times in a row!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> So do I, just not 3 times in a row!!!



Yeah, I hear that! lol


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

Question, do you know if I have a ticket for the Classis Finals Saturday night, does that include getting in and walking around and all the other attractions?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 27, 2005)

We were transforming row 2 artifacts from the Zachman Architecture Framework to artifacts in row 3 - conceptual business model to the logical business model ..ha ha, data architecture stuff..it's what I do to design robust corporate databases for the health care system...  it was a good course tho!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 27, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> We were transforming row 2 artifacts from the Zachman Architecture Framework to artifacts in row 3 - conceptual business model to the logical business model ..ha ha, data architecture stuff..it's what I do to design robust corporate databases for the health care system...  it was a good course tho!



OMG what's does that mean in English?!   (jk)


----------



## BritChick (Feb 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Question, do you know if I have a ticket for the Classis Finals Saturday night, does that include getting in and walking around and all the other attractions?



Um... I'm not positive but I don't think so, I have VIP tickets and do have tickets for the expo for each day but they are seperate tickets.
I think the expo is only $10 to get in though.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 27, 2005)

Um, I do stuff with things for lots of money??? ha ha , that better


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Um... I'm not positive but I don't think so, I have VIP tickets and do have tickets for the expo for each day but they are seperate tickets.
> I think the expo is only $10 to get in though.


Thank you!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Um, I do stuff with things for lots of money??? ha ha , that better


----------



## BritChick (Feb 27, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Um, I do stuff with things for lots of money??? ha ha , that better



Oh, see now that I can grasp!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

Do you think I'll have a problem getting those tickets?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Do you think I'll have a problem getting those tickets?



No I don't think you'll have any problem at all Michael.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> No I don't think you'll have any problem at all Michael.


Thank you Kerry!!! Your'e the BOMB!!!


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi BritChick!  I feel so guilty, I've never seen Grease all the way thought before.  Whenever it was on TV I always turned it on too late.  Or it was on late at night and I have a tendancy to fall asleep watching movies late


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Hi BritChick!  I feel so guilty, I've never seen Grease all the way thought before.  Whenever it was on TV I always turned it on too late.  Or it was on late at night and I have a tendancy to fall asleep watching movies late



LOL, well it came out when I was 7 and I begged my mum to take me to see it... after all I was in love with John Travolta, he had replaced my four year fixation with Donny Osmond! lol  After seeing it once I begged and begged her to take me again... she did, she was a great mum! lol
I still enjoy it to this day.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

Made a few changes to my website, gallery still needs to be updated but there is a new Rod's View up in the main area for those of you that enjoyed his first one and there are links up to the video of my daughters fitness routine at last years SWFC competition for anyone who wants to take a boo... it's very cute!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 28, 2005)

morning Mrs. Brit


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

Morning Kerry  I love grease!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

Good morning fellas


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

*Lower Body:*

Hack Squats 6/*6/6/6* - 140/*150/160/170 * 
DB SLDL 8/*7/7/7* - 80/*90/90/90/90*
Seated Leg Curl 8/8/8/8 - #12/#13/#13/#12
Incline Leg Press 8/8/7 - 500/500/500

Um... kind of a weird workout, nearly bailed again, feeling pukey, actually was pukey before I trained but I hate missing workouts and was still bent about my last workout being 'off'.
I didn't time rest intervals today, just went inbetween waves of nausea! lol
Suprisingly got some new pb's - go figure!  
Anyway, probably gonna take the rest of the week off, feeling in need of a rest period then will figure out a new plan of attack with funky for next week... hmmm, then again I may just squeeze in one more workout before the Arnold!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

Great W/O considering you felt bad!!! I too feel like crap  Think I have the flu, was up all last night   , no energy, and drive today, so I'm gonna skip today's w/o. Hope I can shake this thing, I HATE being sick!!! Hope you feel better My Lady!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

You Daughter is AWESOME!!! You should be EXTREMELY Proud!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

I've never seen Grease.. Most musicals are gay IMO.

Nice workout, sorry to hear your sick.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great W/O considering you felt bad!!! I too feel like crap  Think I have the flu, was up all last night   , no energy, and drive today, so I'm gonna skip today's w/o. Hope I can shake this thing, I HATE being sick!!! Hope you feel better My Lady!!!



Awww, sorry to hear you're not feeling well either Michael, that sucks.   
Better hurry up and get well in time for the AC.   



> You Daughter is AWESOME!!! You should be EXTREMELY Proud!!!



Thanks!   
Yeah, I think she rocked! lol
She's actually been asked to perform again at this years SWFC show, she's already got her music picked out, she's doing a mix of Adam Ant songs, Puss N Boots, Goody Two Shoes and Stand & Deliver, okay, okay so I was an Adam Ant fan   ... my mind is already working overtime on costume ideas! lol
Wow, I'm really admitting a lot of bad stuff today, John Travolta and Donny Osmond crushes and now a really shitty taste in music too!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I've never seen Grease.. Most musicals are gay IMO.
> 
> Nice workout, sorry to hear your sick.



WHOA, nice avi big fella!   
Don't like musicals?!   So sad.   
Rod isn't a fan either but he is forced to watch them... okay, I'll admit so far I've only managed to get him to watch Grease but I threaten him with The Sound of Music a LOT! lol
I love musicals, or I did... haven't seen any modern day ones that grab me.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, I like Audrey Hepburn movies.. and they are musicals.  I could watch her sing all day long.. *sigh*


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well, I like Audrey Hepburn movies.. and they are musicals.  I could watch her sing all day long.. *sigh*



You know what, I don't think I've ever seen an Audrey Hepburn movie.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

How dare you!

Go rent Breakfast At Tiffanys, or Paris When It Sizzles.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How dare you!
> 
> Go rent Breakfast At Tiffanys, or Paris When It Sizzles.



Yeah, I guess I should do that and at the same time rent a Marilyn Monroe movie, never seen one of those either.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Awww, sorry to hear you're not feeling well either Michael, that sucks.
> Better hurry up and get well in time for the AC.
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!! I LOVED Adam Ant too!!! Puss n Boots, Goody Two Shoes and Stand & Deliver are awesome songs!!! You have to get video of the performance!!! What do you think of Vive La Rock by Ant???

Thanks, I am tryin to get better, I HATE Bein sick


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> WHOA, nice avi big fella!
> Don't like musicals?!   So sad.
> Rod isn't a fan either but he is forced to watch them... okay, I'll admit so far I've only managed to get him to watch Grease but I threaten him with The Sound of Music a LOT! lol
> I love musicals, or I did... haven't seen any modern day ones that grab me.


Have you seen The Phantom of The Opera? The wife and I have seen the play 3 times, and we loved it!!! However the Movie is OUTSTANDING!!!

The Sound of Music is a "Classic"


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Have you seen The Phantom of The Opera? The wife and I have seen the play 3 times, and we loved it!!! However the Movie is OUTSTANDING!!!



I haven't seen that one.
When I think of that show though it reminds me of my mum...
she was due to go see that show when Michael Crawford had the lead in London, England, she wanted to see it so much but unfortunately her cancer progressed and she was not able to make it.  Her friends wrote to Michael and explained the situation to him and he wrote her a really long letter, sent her a signed photo and a copy of the old movie... I just think that was a really awesome jesture on his part.   
What other shows have you seen?
I've seen a few Barnum, 42nd Street, Les Miserables, Cats hmmm... trying to think what else.
Best thing I ever saw though was Riverdance... must be the Irish in me!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> OMG!!! I LOVED Adam Ant too!!! Puss n Boots, Goody Two Shoes and Stand & Deliver are awesome songs!!! You have to get video of the performance!!! What do you think of Vive La Rock by Ant???



Um Vive La Rock... not ringing any bells is that an album?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Um Vive La Rock... not ringing any bells is that an album?


Yes, it's a song on the Album Vive La Rock!!! It's also got Apollo 9 and a bunch of other good songs. I like Older Adam better though!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Yes, it's a song on the Album Vive La Rock!!! It's also got Apollo 9 and a bunch of other good songs. I like Older Adam better though!!!



I don't think I know those ones... I might if I heard them, hmmm time to hit Limewire up I think.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I haven't seen that one.
> When I think of that show though it reminds me of my mum...
> she was due to go see that show when Michael Crawford had the lead in London, England, she wanted to see it so much but unfortunately her cancer progressed and she was not able to make it.  Her friends wrote to Michael and explained the situation to him and he wrote her a really long letter, sent her a signed photo and a copy of the old movie... I just think that was a really awesome jesture on his part.
> What other shows have you seen?
> ...


GOD, Kerry, sorry to hear that, Sorry if I stirred anything  
I've just within the last 3 years gotten into the Plays and opera so to speak. Would like to see Stomp, and would LOVE to see Cats!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> GOD, Kerry, sorry to hear that, Sorry if I stirred anything
> I've just within the last 3 years gotten into the Plays and opera so to speak. Would like to see Stomp, and would LOVE to see Cats!!!



No, no, not at all... it was a nice memory anyway.   

Stomp would be awesome... I actually purchased a video of them in concert a while back - very cool!   

Cats was great... though I don't remember it that well... good grief could it really be 20 years ago?! lol


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I don't think I know those ones... I might if I heard them, hmmm time to hit Limewire up I think.


Definatly Limewire 'em!!!
Some other good ones are :
Physical
Apollo 9
Strip
Desperate but not Serious
Can't change rules about Love


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Definatly Limewire 'em!!!
> Some other good ones are :
> Physical
> Apollo 9
> ...



Cool, will do.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> No, no, not at all... it was a nice memory anyway.
> 
> Stomp would be awesome... I actually purchased a video of them in concert a while back - very cool!
> 
> Cats was great... though I don't remember it that well... good grief could it really be 20 years ago?! lol


Oh, Thank GOD, I felt so bad at first!!!

 20 years, Thats how I feel sometimes about movies like Grease, and especially The Sound of Music!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

"Hello, I love you" was an excellent cover of the Doors by Adam Ant!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Oh, Thank GOD, I felt so bad at first!!!
> 
> 20 years, Thats how I feel sometimes about movies like Grease, and especially The Sound of Music!!!



You know what though, my husband is 15 years older than me so I always feel so damn youthful!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

Kerry, I just read Rods View, I was   
That was totaly hilarious!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> "Hello, I love you" was an excellent cover of the Doors by Adam Ant!!!



I guess I just knew his really popular stuff, I did have an album but I can't rembember anything on it other than the ones I've mention and Friend or Foe... think that was what it was called.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Kerry, I just read Rods View, I was
> That was totaly hilarious!!!



Yes, he's quite a funny bastard... often at my expense! lol


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You know what though, my husband is 15 years older than me so I always feel so damn youthful!


He doesn't look it in the pic, hope I look that good!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I guess I just knew his really popular stuff, I did have an album but I can't rembember anything on it other than the ones I've mention and Friend or Foe... think that was what it was called.


Friend or Foe was an EXCELLENT album!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yes, he's quite a funny bastard... often at my expense! lol


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

My favorite part is the one about noises to avoid, OMG!!! I practically fel outta my chair!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> He doesn't look it in the pic, hope I look that good!!!



Yes but he was only 26 in that pic! 













Kidding   
Actually that was taken about 5 years ago... he does look young for his age, no one believes what an old codger he really is... most people take me for being older so he enjoys that! lol  It's a love hate thing.   
Actually the best one was last year getting ready for one of my shows, there was another woman getting ready to compete and she wanted to get one in before she turned 40.
She said something about us being 40 ish and when I told her I was only 34 she was like "GOD, you look MUCH older" - bless her little heart! (Bitch!    )


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> My favorite part is the one about noises to avoid, OMG!!! I practically fel outta my chair!!!



LOL, the first time he read it to me was as I typed it up for him... it's hard to take offense when he puts it in such a funny light and I can't, unfortunately, deny any of it! 

Okay, on the run now to pick my daughter up from gymnastics... talk with you again sometime soon.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> She said something about us being 40 ish and when I told her I was only 34 she was like "GOD, you look MUCH older" - bless her little heart! (Bitch!    )


    

Well BOTH of you look good IMO!!!
Hell I'm 35 and Grey as a Ghost, but my wife says it looks GOOD on me.   As long as she likes it, I'm okay with it!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

Nite Kerry. Have a great day tomorrow!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Well BOTH of you look good IMO!!!
> Hell I'm 35 and Grey as a Ghost, but my wife says it looks GOOD on me.   As long as she likes it, I'm okay with it!!!



I agree with you there Arch, they both look great!

I'm 39 this year and I have some grey, but I hide with multi-coloured hair braided into my cornrows.  After about a 6 month hiatis, I have added colour back.  I have a red/blue mixture braided in.    At one time, it shocked a few people, but now it's as ordinary as the computer on everyone's desk.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 1, 2005)

It's hard to see, but my I have blue and purple braided into my cornrows in my avi.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I agree with you there Arch, they both look great!
> 
> I'm 39 this year and I have some grey, but I hide with multi-coloured hair braided into my cornrows.  After about a 6 month hiatis, I have added colour back.  I have a red/blue mixture braided in.    At one time, it shocked a few people, but now it's as ordinary as the computer on everyone's desk.



Thanks NT and good morning to ya fine self.   
Hey - coloured braids, that's very funky! 
My hairstylist wants to give me cornrows this summer and add in blonde pieces of artificle hair, well actually real hair just artificle to me! lol Ah I might go for it just for something different.
Rod's a bit anal about me doing anything permanent to my hair, but I've told him once I start going grey, do NOT expect me not to colour! lol


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 1, 2005)

I have to live outside the corporate box.  Although most look professional, the problem I have is that they all look the same.    I really should have been a rock star.   Go with blonde chunks!  The beauty of hair is there is nothing permanent ... it will grow out/back/longer ...


----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2005)

HOLY CRAP, I can't believe Rod is 15 years older than you!  He looks awesome, you both look around the same age, he being younger, not you being older  phew, that could have gotten me in a lot of trouble ha ha ha

Glad you're feeling better!!  Whatcha got planned for the day?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> HOLY CRAP, I can't believe Rod is 15 years older than you!  He looks awesome, you both look around the same age, he being younger, not you being older  phew, that could have gotten me in a lot of trouble ha ha ha
> 
> Glad you're feeling better!!  Whatcha got planned for the day?



Oh nicely dodged! lol

Just got back from the gym.  
Rod had no work today so I suggested he train with me, he made some excuse about his back... before I left I went back in and said 'c'mon', so he came along... it's been 4 months since he was last at the gym and that was only for a few weeks and then he'd been out 6 months prior to that, I know it was tough for him, more mentally than anything, he's lost a lot of size and of course strength but he went anyway... hopefully this will be the road back for him.
It was good for me too, pushed myself on my benching exercises.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2005)

*Upper Body:*

Bench Press 5/*5/5 (2/3 Assisted)/5* - 95/*105/115/105*
BB Bent Over Row *6/6/6/6 * - *100/100/100/100*
DB Shoulder Press 7/7/7 - 30/30/30
Decline DB Bench Press *6/3/5 * - *40/45/40*
Cable Wide Grip Low Row 8/7/7 - #8/#9/#9
DB Standing Curls 6/5/7 - 35/35/30
French Press 8/6 - 50/55

I was going to take the rest of this week off but had the urge to train... I think that has to do with going to the AC tomorrow... gotta look as buff as I can ya know and that one extra workout today will no doubt make all the difference!!!   
I managed to drag Rod's butt into the gym with me which was a good thing... it's been a while, I think he was glad I pushed him to go.  
The nice thing is I won't be around for him to bitch at me in two days time about how sore he is!   
I managed to get in some new pb's for bench, very happy with that!


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2005)

Have fun at the arnold this weekend!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm sure you'll take plenty of pics for us that miss out on the second opportunity to meet the fabulous Mrs. Brit


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

Excellent W/O My Lady!!! Congrats on the PB's!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm sure you'll take plenty of pics for us that miss out on the second opportunity to meet the fabulous Mrs. Brit



Yes, pics!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2005)

WOHOO, congrats on convincing Rod to get back in the gym, hopefully you've ignited the fire in him again.  When do you leave for the Arnold?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi everyone.   

I will definately try to take lots of pics.   

I leave tomorrow night Jeni, I have an overnight flight which leaves Vancouver at 7pm and arrives in Columbus at 5:30am.  Seeing as that will be the equivalent of 2:30am Vancouver time I will likely check-in to my hotel and sleep some more! lol
There isn't anything happening until Friday anyway so I can just be a lady of leisure all day Thursday, I might even hit up the hotel spa.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh man I'm jealous!!! Sittin around doin Nothin all day Thursday  

You lucky dog!!! Looking forward to meeting you Saturday. I'll be the gray haired doughboy!!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Oh man I'm jealous!!! Sittin around doin Nothin all day Thursday
> 
> You lucky dog!!! Looking forward to meeting you Saturday. I'll be the gray haired doughboy!!!



Yep, I'm looking forward it!   

Definately give me a call when you get in Saturday... I'll be the zoftig girlie with the right common British accent.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yep, I'm looking forward it!
> 
> Definately give me a call when you get in Saturday... I'll be the zoftig girlie with the right common British accent.


I LOVE that accent!!! I'll be the one looking like a school boy head over heels!!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I LOVE that accent!!! I'll be the one looking like a school boy head over heels!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

Gonna try and eat somethin, talk at ya later!!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 2, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi everyone.
> 
> I will definately try to take lots of pics.
> 
> ...




oooooooooooooooo, you get a 'me day' while you are there, sounds awesome   Have a GREAT time!!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 2, 2005)

Zoftig?  like I said, create a dictionary for your site  tee hee


----------



## BritChick (Mar 2, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Zoftig?  like I said, create a dictionary for your site



Ha ha, Rod has always said I'm zoftig, it's german and basically translates to chubby or plump... bastard! lol   
Ya gotta admit zoftig sounds nicer!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yes, pics!


hey, at least you've met her 

some of us haven't had the pleasure ......... _yet_


----------



## Velvet (Mar 2, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ha ha, Rod has always said I'm zoftig, it's german and basically translates to chubby or plump... bastard! lol
> Ya gotta admit zoftig sounds nicer!



  That's not nice...did you...

   him???


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2005)

What I want you've got
And it might be hard to handle
Like the flame that burns the candle
The candle feeds the flame
What I've got's full stock
Of thoughts and dreams that scatter
You pull them all together
And how I can't explain

Well, well you, you make my dreams come true
Well, well, well you, you make my dreams come true

On a night when bad dreams become a screamer
When they're messin with the dreamer
I can laugh it in the face
Twist and shout my way out
And wrap yourself around me
Cause I ain't the way you found me
And I'll never be the same

Well, well you, you make my dreams come true
Well, well, well you, you make my dreams come true
Listen to this


----------



## BritChick (Mar 2, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hey, at least you've met her
> 
> some of us haven't had the pleasure ......... _yet_



Have no fear (or maybe have a lot! lol), it will happen... no one can escape me!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> What I want you've got
> And it might be hard to handle
> Like the flame that burns the candle
> The candle feeds the flame
> ...



You know I am going to expect you to sing and dance again in Ohio right?!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2005)

you got it.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2005)

i have been practicing.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2005)

need a stripper?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 2, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That's not nice...did you...
> 
> him???



Naturally I gave him a cuff up side the head for it but hey it's all good, he's a very honest guy, I know if I ask him how I look he's always gonna tell it how it is and then run for cover.
It wasn't that long ago that he told my I have a wonderful shaped ass... I was flattered until he added it's just really, REALLY big!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> need a stripper?



Well now that's a silly question... of course I need a stripper!
Woohoo... giddyup, I can't wait.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> need a stripper?



 ... if that Ivy gal is ok with such funny comments, you'd best marry that lady! 

Dont' know too many ladies that would be ok with such comments (Mrs.NT excluded of course)


----------



## BritChick (Mar 2, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... if that Ivy gal is ok with such funny comments, you'd best marry that lady!
> 
> Dont' know too many ladies that would be ok with such comments (Mrs.NT excluded of course)



Gawwwwd, are women really that uptight?!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 2, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Gawwwwd, are women really that uptight?!



women ... people in general!  Don't want to step on anyone toes, just making a point that he should grab Ivy while he still can.  I personally think it's rare for a couple to be ok with such comments. 

I'm sure Rod reads your journal every now and then and laughs.  My wife reads these forums every once in a while and chuckcles, but there have been some couples that have had words because of silly little things like P has said on this forum.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 2, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> women ... people in general!  Don't want to step on anyone toes, just making a point that he should grab Ivy while he still can.  I personally think it's rare for a couple to be ok with such comments.
> 
> I'm sure Rod reads your journal every now and then and laughs.  My wife reads these forums every once in a while and chuckcles, but there have been some couples that have had words because of silly little things like P has said on this forum.



Yeah, I know you're right on this one Steve.  
Rod would be far more likely to get upset if someone said something spiteful to me though than a comment from a guy loaded with inuendo, it's all for shits and giggles and just adds some levity.

Rod is working with a guy right now who's also does some work on the side as a male model, he's a 22 year old guy who apparently Rod said I will probably drool over... he's gonna bring some of the guys modelling pics home for me to puruse... now how's that for a good husband!

I asked him if I like the pics can he bring the guy home next week.   

Alright folks, I'm heading out soon to catch a plane... catchya all next week.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 2, 2005)

Have fun at the Arnold Kerry. 

Btw, I saw the vid of Taryn from your site.   Cartwheels, hand presses, you have a figure competitor in the making lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2005)

Afternoon Kerry, have a safe trip tomorrow, and I'll see you Saturday!!! Not sure what time I'll get there


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey there hot stuff!! SO?????  Did you have a kick ass time?  How was working out with Funkmaster P and the lovely Ivy?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know you're right on this one Steve.
> Rod would be far more likely to get upset if someone said something spiteful to me though than a comment from a guy loaded with inuendo, it's all for shits and giggles and just adds some levity.
> 
> Rod is working with a guy right now who's also does some work on the side as a male model, he's a 22 year old guy who apparently Rod said I will probably drool over... he's gonna bring some of the guys modelling pics home for me to puruse... now how's that for a good husband!
> ...



if there were more couples like you two, going out would be a lot more fun!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey there hot stuff!! SO?????  Did you have a kick ass time?  How was working out with Funkmaster P and the lovely Ivy?



Good morning Jeni   
Seeing Patrick again and meeting Ivonne was great!
I actually took the past week off of training and never got around to training with then I was in Ohio... it just means I will have to go train with them in Vegas!   
Had a great time but still can't seem to shake being so damn tired... that could be because I am facing a week of studying for exams and I'm not looking forward to it! lol


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning Steve.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Exam week eh?  Well I"m sure you'll kick butt, you really know your stuff...well, the day after leg day should be a treat for you this week after missing a week of training (I'm suffering from the exact same thing today  )


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Exam week eh?  Well I"m sure you'll kick butt, you really know your stuff...well, the day after leg day should be a treat for you this week after missing a week of training (I'm suffering from the exact same thing today  )



Yeah and I am switching to training nights for now.
I still want to get Patrick to set me up with a new workout program but for the next couple of weeks Rod has asked me to train nights with him to get him back at it so I will likely wing my workouts to some degree.
I think it will be legs tonight... I am not looking forward to it! lol


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning Steve.



Good morning Mrs. MacDonald, how are you this fine morning?  Did you behave in Ohio?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah and I am switching to training nights for now.
> I still want to get Patrick to set me up with a new workout program but for the next couple of weeks Rod has asked me to train nights with him to get him back at it so I will likely wing my workouts to some degree.
> I think it will be legs tonight... I am not looking forward to it! lol


Britty....are you still going to watch the EC?   I'm looking at maybe going, but everything is up in the air.  Craig has to be in Atlanta that weekend for board preps, then we have a wedding in SC the next weekend, another wedding here in Houston the weekend after that and then my son's graduation the end of May...so I dunnooooooo...
 If you do and I do...would you need a dieting roomie?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Britty....are you still going to watch the EC?   I'm looking at maybe going, but everything is up in the air.  Craig has to be in Atlanta that weekend for board preps, then we have a wedding in SC the next weekend, another wedding here in Houston the weekend after that and then my son's graduation the end of May...so I dunnooooooo...
> If you do and I do...would you need a dieting roomie?



Hey Jodie, 
I am definately still going to the EC, I'm actually going with a gf this time to see this show so have already have made those arrangements.
If you haven't been before it's an awesome show to see and this year should be great with the introduction of Pro Fitness.
We are driving up early on the Friday to get there in time for the pre-judging, definately let me know if you end up going it would be great to hook up with you again.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Good morning Mrs. MacDonald, how are you this fine morning?  Did you behave in Ohio?



Good morning, I'm dandy, thanks for asking, how about yourself?
Yes, alas I did behave myself, funky and Ivonne were dieting so there was no one to get hammered with, although I did party solo on the Thursday night, I bought a bottle of Kahlua and um got through the better part of the bottle, I was suffering with some wicked back pain and it was for theraputic purposes only of course! lol   
I nearly went to the after party on Saturday after Patrick reminded me of all the single bb's who would be there... but gosh darn it I'm a married woman.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Jodie,
> I am definately still going to the EC, I'm actually going with a gf this time to see this show so have already have made those arrangements.
> If you haven't been before it's an awesome show to see and this year should be great with the introduction of Pro Fitness.
> We are driving up early on the Friday to get there in time for the pre-judging, definately let me know if you end up going it would be great to hook up with you again.


I dunno yet.  LOL. 

I want too, but then I want to say my $ to rent a beach cabin for a week at the beach sometime in July.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning, I'm dandy, thanks for asking, how about yourself?
> Yes, alas I did behave myself, funky and Ivonne were dieting so there was no one to get hammered with, although I did party solo on the Thursday night, I bought a bottle of Kahlua and um got through the better part of the bottle, I was suffering with some wicked back pain and it was for theraputic purposes only of course! lol
> I nearly went to the after party on Saturday after Patrick reminded me of all the single bb's who would be there... but gosh darn it I'm a married woman.



sometimes I forget that most of the people that attend these events are serious competitors.    One day I shall grow out of the party mode - but hopefully not too soon.  

What did you do Thursday?  Did you go out?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> sometimes I forget that most of the people that attend these events are serious competitors.    One day I shall grow out of the party mode - but hopefully not too soon.
> 
> What did you do Thursday?  Did you go out?



Thursday I did a bit of a walkabout around Columbus... a bad idea, it's was freaking cold and I didn't bring attire for snowy weather, people watching is fun though and it was easy to pick out a lot of the folks in town for the AC.
I spent the rest of the day finding my bearings and where the expo site was I also went and got a massage at the spa... that was awesome, Thursday night I crashed with a movie (okay, so what if it was a porno!   ) and my Kahlua, Friday I met up with a freind/photographer who lives in Cleveland for brunch who wants to do a shoot sometime this summer with me, it's free, I'll bite! lol 
Then in the afternoon I checked out the expo and hooked up with Patrick and Ivonne later in the day.  The rest of the weekend was shows and the expo.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2005)

Kahlua and porn is _good_ in my books. 

People watching is always fun.  We did that in Vegas as well.  We found it pretty easy to spot the ladies who were attending the O ... they were mostly hotties in serious shape and wore clothes to accentuate that - bless their hearts    Being that black guys are my wife's vice of sorts, she had to talk to every brother she seen who looked in any way, shape or form, to be part of the O - competitor or just enthusiast.  The next time she goes, she vowed to be in shape to wear the same type of clothes - yeah me!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

I didn't take many pics at the AC, my camera is a piece of crap... had a pic of myself and Ivonne too but that was just too damn awful to post. lol


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2005)

oh come on ... post it.  Two beauties in front of the camera, how bad can it be?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

> oh come on ... post it. Two beauties in front of the camera, how bad can it be?



Um... this bad! lol

Alright, I'll post it, Ivonne looks good at least, I look like the Kahlua hasn't quite worn off... hell it probably hadn't!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

You all looks so HAPPY!!!!  Wow, can you ever notice your tiny waist with that shirt Kerry    Ivy and Patrick look so in love ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 8, 2005)

Awesome Pics Kerry  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You all looks so HAPPY!!!!  Wow, can you ever notice your tiny waist with that shirt Kerry    Ivy and Patrick look so in love ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



I know those two are so cute together and Patrick just loves to constantly stick his finger up Ivonne's nose! lol  Poor girl.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome Pics Kerry  Thanks for posting them.



Hi David,
Glad ya liked 'em.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I know those two are so cute together and Patrick just loves to constantly stick his finger up Ivonne's nose! lol  Poor girl.



Oh how romantic


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

Hello Gorgeous!!! How are you feelin today? How much is the Olympia? Was really nice to meet you, your pictures do not even touch how attractive you really are  And your accent, I would've followed you anywhere!!!


----------



## klmclean (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Kerry  

Looks like you had a great weekend, nice pics


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Oh how romantic


It really is... in a weird way.  

HI Kerry! Hi Vel!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ...Wow, can you ever notice your tiny waist with that shirt Kerry  ...


SERIOUSLY! Her waist is TINY. I was a little jealous, even!   AWESOME!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow, you look just as hot as I remember.  Glad you had fun


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi everyone!   

Um... I'm just stopping by my journal to bitch... damn school just called to changed my first aid/cpr course which is supposed to be this Friday night and Saturday to the following weekend, which screws everything up... first off I have to take my first aid and cpr before I sit my final PT exam which was scheduled for next Wednesday, so now I have to reschedule that, also I have to cancel the sitter for Saturday and now book one for two freaking days next weekend, more money, here I am hoping to get working as a PT a.s.a.p. after coming home to find a whopping tax bill and city utility bill and what do I get delays and more expense... OH BLOODY HELL!!!   
Alright, I'm better now... well ish!
Why am I soooo tired?   Ah, it's probably more stress than anything else.
I definately need to workout tonight!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

aw, that's crappy all around Kerry   But hell ya, a workout is just what the doctor would order   Hope you come back in better spirits


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> aw, that's crappy all around Kerry   But hell ya, a workout is just what the doctor would order   Hope you come back in better spirits



Thanks Jeni, me too... poor Rod!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

ha ha ha, well he loves you, it's just part of the package


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha ha, well he loves you, it's just part of the package



He just walked in the door and started to make excuses, I cut him off with a 'don't even go there - you WILL be training!' haha


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

When did you fly back?  You probably have jet lag


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

I got back in at 12am Sunday... didn't get to bed until after 2am that night and last night I slept poorly.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

*Today's Meals:*

Cals 1736
Carbs 164g/37%
Protein 179g/42%
Fat 38g/20%

*Lower Body:*

SM Squats 5/5/5/5/3 - 180/180/180/180/200
Single Leg H-Squat Machine 10/10/*6* - 180/200/*220*
Lying Leg Curl *5/5/5* - *80/80/80*
SM Split Squats 8/8 - 70/70
Superset:
Seated Calf Raises 10/10/10 - 110/110/110
Donkey Calf Raises 10/10/10 - 240/240/240

Had to dig deep to train legs at 8pm at night, I'm so used to 9am workouts and there was not a lot of umph left but it wasn't too bad - poor Rod looked the worse for wear by the time we left the gym.  
I think his head is getting back in the right mindset though to make a come back, he turns 49 in 8 weeks and is hoping that in that time he can find his groove again and then knowing that he has a year until he turns 50 he told me he might make competing a goal... apparently he's been secretly pondering this for a while which is a BIG suprise because he always told me NEVER... I think it would be great and I think he could do really well if he applies himself, ah and then if he competes ya know there is no way in hell I'm gonna step down.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice workout.  I bet Rod would do good in the Masters division, with the leg size he has.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 9, 2005)

Ya, no kidding, he should do very well, lets just hope you both aren't dieting at the same time..it could get nasty LMAO

Wicked ass Hacks girl, holy fuck that some weight on ONE leg..yer my hero


----------



## BritChick (Mar 9, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, no kidding, he should do very well, lets just hope you both aren't dieting at the same time..it could get nasty LMAO
> 
> Wicked ass Hacks girl, holy fuck that some weight on ONE leg..yer my hero



Good morning Jeni   
Just want to clarify the H-Squat Machine isn't the same as Hack Squats... it's a weird machine (only ever seen it at one gym) which you climb up 3 steps to get into, you lay horizontal in it like a sled leg press but the foot plate arcs out... it targets your ass much more... I can't do 220lbs with two legs on Hack Squats! lol  

Here we go... found a pic.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

looks like a lifeguard beach chair   (you can tell what I'm thinking about  )


----------



## Velvet (Mar 9, 2005)

Holy crap that's looks complicated to get into


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2005)

OMG...that looks like a torture device!


Britty....I did legs with Jon lastnight.  I think he might be the Houston vesrion of Patrick!!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 9, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Holy crap that's looks complicated to get into



Yeah, it's one of those intimidating pieces of equipment that most people avoid... I love the machine and how it hits me but there has to be a better way of desigining it, I'm really not fond of the dismount after a heavy set!



> OMG...that looks like a torture device!



That's probably what drew me to it in the first place!   



> Britty....I did legs with Jon lastnight. I think he might be the Houston vesrion of Patrick!!!



Okay, I have obviously not been paying close enough attention here... who's Jon?  Oh and if that's the case you have my sympathy!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2005)

> Okay, I have obviously not been paying close enough attention here... who's Jon?  Oh and if that's the case you have my sympathy!!!


Jon is the person that does my bodyfat, but he is also doing just my leg training now too.  My poor fat lil tree trunks need a good beating weekly, do it ourselves just has not been working.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 9, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jon is the person that does my bodyfat, but he is also doing just my leg training now too.  My poor fat lil tree trunks need a good beating weekly, do it ourselves just has not been working.



And ya know the good thing about having someone else design your leg workout is that it gives you a clear name to curse throughout the duration!   

Alright, gearing myself up to do the Provincials in August I think... I can feel it coming on, I've been mulling it over and think I am nearly ready to commit, it gives me a little over 20 weeks and if don't compete this year at Provincials then I definately won't be able to go back to Nationals until 2007 which I may end up kicking myself for.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2005)

> Alright, gearing myself up to do the Provincials in August I think... I can feel it coming on, I've been mulling it over and think I am nearly ready to commit, it gives me a little over 20 weeks and if don't compete this year at Provincials then I definately won't be able to go back to Nationals until 2007 which I may end up kicking myself for. Decisions, decisions.




do it!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 9, 2005)

ditto   You've definately got what it takes!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 9, 2005)

Where are the Nationals this year?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 9, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Where are the Nationals this year?



Nationals this year are in Winnipeg, Manitoba in 7 weeks, I'm going to watch.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Jeni, Patrick. 
I'm trying to figure out a plan of attack... Patrick I'll be hollering at you any minute!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello Kerry, Awesome W/O last night  I think you should do the contest, your'e more than ready for it!!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Kerry, Awesome W/O last night  I think you should do the contest, your'e more than ready for it!!!



Ha, I just said to Rod we should do mixed doubles, now that would be frickin' hilarious! No it's not going to happen!!! lol


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ha, I just said to Rod we should do mixed doubles, now that would be frickin' hilarious! No it's not going to happen!!! lol


Why not? That would be so cool, It must be awesome to have a significant other who shares the same Passion about BBing as you


----------



## BritChick (Mar 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Why not? That would be so cool, It must be awesome to have a significant other who shares the same Passion about BBing as you



Ah but the thing is he doesn't! lol
BB is a snore fest to him, that's why he never attends shows with me... I think though he's on a mission, he's going to be turning 50 and wants to look better at 50 than ever before, knowing Rod he'll do it too!
The mixed doubles I could never take seriously.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2005)

You should post some pics of him, I can't believe hes gonna be 50.  He looks like he's built like a brick-sh*t house!!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You should post some pics of him, I can't believe hes gonna be 50.  He looks like he's built like a brick-sh*t house!!!



I don't have any recent ones of him the last ones I have are after the World Gym contest and he looked awesome but was a lot smaller than he had been in the past 185lbs and he's been 205lb ripped before which I think is where he would like to be again.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey!! Your pictures on your web site are so beautiful!! What's your stats when your competing?

I like your husband's part on your site too, that's so funny!

Have a good day!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey!! Your pictures on your web site are so beautiful!! What's your stats when your competing?
> 
> I like your husband's part on your site too, that's so funny!
> 
> Have a good day!



Hi nc, thanks for checking out my website.   
Stats from last show were 140lbs 39/26/37, no idea of bf %


----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2005)

*Wednesday:*

*Upper Body:*

BB Bench Press *4/4/4/3/3* - *115/115/115/115/115*
BB Bent Over Row 5/*4/4/*5/5 - 100/*110/105*/100/100
Reverse Grip Lat Pull Down 8/*8/8(2 Assisted)* - #8/*#9/#10*
DB Incline Flys 5/5/5 - 25/25/25
Pec Deck - Rear Delts 8/*6/6* - #13/*#14/#14*
DB Standing Curls 6/6/6 - 35/35/35
Cable Straight Bar Press Down 10/*7/7* - #10/*#11/#11*

Woohoo... getting stronger, my biggest fear about switching to training nights was that I would lack strength at that time of day... from the number of pb's last night I can no longer claim that.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ah but the thing is he doesn't! lol
> BB is a snore fest to him, that's why he never attends shows with me... I think though he's on a mission, he's going to be turning 50 and wants to look better at 50 than ever before, knowing Rod he'll do it too!
> The mixed doubles I could never take seriously.



This is what makes me tick as well ... looking better and better the older I get.  I like Rod's way of thinking and from the little I know about him, it shouldn't be a problem getting to that point.

My first goal is 40 next year.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> This is what makes me tick as well ... looking better and better the older I get.  I like Rod's way of thinking and from the little I know about him, it shouldn't be a problem getting to that point.
> 
> My first goal is 40 next year.



Woohoo, turning 40 and still looking like a hotty... we will require pics!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Woohoo, turning 40 and still looking like a hotty... we will require pics!!!



love your ability to lie with a straight face.    My wife can do the exact same thing.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 10, 2005)

Good afternoon Kerry


----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> love your ability to lie with a straight face.    My wife can do the exact same thing.



Hey now!    Mr. NT is VERY hot in my books.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good afternoon Kerry



Okay, that sounded funny... I haven't even had breakfast yet!

Good morternoon?!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey now!    Mr. NT is VERY hot in my books.



well thank you Mrs. Brit (still think you might want to invest in a good set of glasses  )


----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> well thank you Mrs. Brit (still think you might want to invest in a good set of glasses  )



Ah, had my eyes tested and got an updated prescription last week... I can see just fine.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice workout Kerry.  You worry about strength too much


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

Afternoon Kerry, Awesome W/O too  All those PB's, there is no way you can claim to not work out good at night   I used to work out in the morning, because I thought I was stronger and fresher. Then I started W/O around 3-3:30 and saw my numbers go up. Don't know why. Enough about me ,sorry didn't mean to   Lets talk about you!!!
Simply put............. Outstanding


----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout Kerry.  You worry about strength too much



I know... I like being strong, can't help it, even though that's not my main mission.   

Hello.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Afternoon Kerry, Awesome W/O too  All those PB's, there is no way you can claim to not work out good at night   I used to work out in the morning, because I thought I was stronger and fresher. Then I started W/O around 3-3:30 and saw my numbers go up. Don't know why. Enough about me ,sorry didn't mean to   Lets talk about you!!!
> Simply put............. Outstanding



Talk about yourself all you like! lol
When I met Rod we used to train at 6:30am, then we went to nights around 6pm, then I switched to 9am and now 8pm... honestly I can't say any of those times have ever really impacted my strength, but mentally an 8pm workout I find a bit tougher... who knows when I will be training once I start working it will depend on my hours.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Talk about yourself all you like! lol
> When I met Rod we used to train at 6:30am, then we went to nights around 6pm, then I switched to 9am and now 8pm... honestly I can't say any of those times have ever really impacted my strength, but mentally an 8pm workout I find a bit tougher... who knows when I will be training once I start working it will depend on my hours.


Of course, the bottom line is your STILL W/O right!!!  
What kind of job are you lookin for?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Of course, the bottom line is your STILL W/O right!!!
> What kind of job are you lookin for?



I'm just finishing up my personal trainer certification this month... I plan on inflicting pain on the masses.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm just finishing up my personal trainer certification this month... I plan on inflicting pain on the masses.


Oooooh Ooooh, can I voulenteer? I like pain, oh, wait............ Wrong section in the forum


----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Oooooh Ooooh, can I voulenteer? I like pain, oh, wait............ Wrong section in the forum



LOL I hope getting clients will be that easy!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL I hope getting clients will be that easy!


Flash that Awesome smile, blink those Sexy eyes, and I think you'll be GREAT!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

Hello


----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Jake... um... raw garlic eh? Well I guess that will clear people out of my way at the gym tonight!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

Just brush your teef.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Just brush your teef.



Now where's the fun in that?!
Don't think I need to worry... gym doesn't look promising for tonight, Rod is begging me not to go!   
I just found some zinc and ecinacea lozenges... let's see if they help.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm just finishing up my personal trainer certification this month... I plan on inflicting pain on the masses.



What kind of mark did you get in Mass Miracles?  If you got above 83%, I'd like to hire you to make me look as big as PreM or Funky.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

Good morning Kerry


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

Good morning Stephen, Jeni


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

it is morning for sure.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> it is morning for sure.



Ah... but is it good?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ah... but is it good?


any morning that starts a Friday off that I'm not on-call for is ALWAYS good. 

I'm actually working from home today because my daughter has been sick for most of the week.  She doesn't seem too bad today, in fact, she's asked if she can make me pancakes with chocolate chips for breakfast


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> any morning that starts a Friday off that I'm not on-call for is ALWAYS good.
> 
> I'm actually working from home today because my daughter has been sick for most of the week.  She doesn't seem too bad today, in fact, she's asked if she can make me pancakes with chocolate chips for breakfast



What a sweet girl you have!   
Taryn was home yesterday from school too... darn flu.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 11, 2005)

I hope your daughter gets better soon!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I hope your daughter gets better soon!! Have a great weekend!



Thanks Andrea.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

Morning Kerry, what's today look like for you?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello David... um well right now I am working on my diet for the week after next which will be 20 weeks out from Provincials which I have decided I will compete in... shit... did I just commit?  Later I have to study for my exams, I've been consistantly putting that off and I really need to knuckle down and start and then tonight training with Rod.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> What kind of mark did you get in Mass Miracles?  If you got above 83%, I'd like to hire you to make me look as big as PreM or Funky.



so, can you make me look as big as PreM or Funky?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> so, can you make me look as big as PreM or Funky?



 Can I use whips?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Can I use whips?


is the before, during or after the workouts?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> is the before, during or after the workouts?



Who mentioned workouts? Oh er...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

no one mentioned workouts


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> no one mentioned workouts



So can I?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> um well right now I am working on my diet for the week after next which will be 20 weeks out from Provincials which I have decided I will compete in... shit... did I just commit?





*WAHOO!!!*
​


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> So can I?



 tit for tat as they say ...


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *WAHOO!!!*
> ​



Blast... you noticed?! lol

Not only am I planning the diet, I am in the process of packaging and freezing hundreds (at least it seems like that many!) of meals in tupperware tubs to freeze... no excuses that way to not get on it when the time comes.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> tit for tat as they say ...



Oh hell you take the whip... I prefer the submissive roll anyway.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh hell you take the whip... I prefer the submissive roll anyway.




 ... you are correct, you SHALL be submissive.  There will be no maybe's, you will do exactly as you are told or there will be consequence attached to your disobedience.    When it cracks, you shall respond "Yes Sir Mr. NT"


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Blast... you noticed?! lol
> 
> Not only am I planning the diet, I am in the process of packaging and freezing hundreds (at least it seems like that many!) of meals in tupperware tubs to freeze... no excuses that way to not get on it when the time comes.



  excellent plan!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... you are correct, you SHALL be submissive.  There will be no maybe's, you will do exactly as you are told or there will be consequence attached to your disobedience.    When it cracks, you shall respond "Yes Sir Mr. NT"



Okay, better stop this now... I'm getting aroused!   
(I can see you've played this game before!!!   )


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Okay, better stop this now... I'm getting aroused!
> (I can see you've played this game before!!!   )



Hey, you can't do that ....... I have the whip   
I'm the one who is supposed to be in charge 

Have a great weekend Mrs. Brit!  Hope the denial of the flu works


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey, you can't do that ....... I have the whip
> I'm the one who is supposed to be in charge
> 
> Have a great weekend Mrs. Brit!  Hope the denial of the flu works



Oh, how else will I get reprimanded if I don't misbehave a little?!   

Thanks NT, you too... don't get into too much trouble.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 12, 2005)

*Friday:*

*Lower Body:*

SLDL *185/205/225/235* - *8/8/5/3*
Hack Squats *160/180/200* - *8/8/5*
Seated Leg Curls *5/8/5* - *#14/#14/#15*
Hack Squat - Calf Raises 10/*10/8/7* - 320/*350/350/350*

Holy shit... I can't believe how much my weights are still increasing!   
I'm sure having Rod training with me this week is helping push me some what, it's been a year since he's seen me workout and he's blown away by my strength so naturally I am digging deep and showing off a little bit! lol  Of course maintaining good form at all times. Some pretty big increases, 10lb on SLDL, 30lbs on Hack Squat, 20lb on Seated Curls and 30lbs on Calf Raises. I was ecstatic when I left the gym last night.   I am however feeling it today!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 12, 2005)

*Stats:*

Weight 165.4lbs
Chest 39"
Waist 29"
Hips 41.5"
Upper Thigh 23.5"
Mid Thigh 21"
Calves 14"
Biceps 13.25"
Forearms 10.75"

*Today's Meals:*

Cals 1745
Carbs 169g/37%
Protein 181g/41%
Fat 35g/18%

*Upper Body:*

Apex Shoulder Press *8/5/4*/3 - *#9/#10/#10*/#9
Preacher Curl 8/*8/8/4 (1 Assisted)* - 55/*65/70/75*
SM Narrow Grip Bench *8/5/5* - *50/70/70*
DB Decline Bench Press *8/4*/6 - *40/45*/40
Narrow Grip Low Row *10/6/5* - *#9/#10/#10*
DB Standing Side Laterals 10/9/7 - 15/15/15

This was the last of my workouts training with Rod before I get back onto the new program Patrick has designed for me on Monday.  
I'm going to be switching back to the timed rest intervals so won't be able to work in with Rod anymore but will still be training nights with him.  It will actually benefit me since he'll be there to spot me on heavy sets when I need him.
Tonight was another great workout... loving it.   
Before leaving the gym I thought I'd give reverse grip chins a go since I know that's something I've got lined up for next week, last week I tried a normal grip chin and couldn't even peak one... last time I did any chins I was 25lbs lighter... anyhow I was pretty excited when I managed to do two decent ones tonight, then Rod hoisted me up for a few negatives.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh, I see how you are, I leave for a day, and you go and have 2 KILLER w/o's  
Awesome numbers your throwin around!!! Can't wait to see your new routine


----------



## BritChick (Mar 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Oh, I see how you are, I leave for a day, and you go and have 2 KILLER w/o's
> Awesome numbers your throwin around!!! Can't wait to see your new routine




Thanks Michael. 
Glad you had a great time at the concert!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks Michael.
> Glad you had a great time at the concert!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh, how else will I get reprimanded if I don't misbehave a little?!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 13, 2005)

Happy really freaking bright Sunday Kerry


----------



## BritChick (Mar 14, 2005)

*Sun. Mar. 13/05*

*Weight: 165.2lbs * 

*Today's Totals:*

Cals 1610
Carbs 162g/39%
Protein 169g/42%
Fat 30g/17%


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 14, 2005)

You sound like me with the preparing and feezing of meals, you can never be to ready   .

I hope you had a great weekend chick!!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

165?  Wohooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You're doing awesome sista!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> 165?  Wohooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You're doing awesome sista!



Down to 163 today   now that I've started drinking water again, I was water logged! lol


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2005)

morning Mrs. Brit  

 for the PBs


----------



## BritChick (Mar 14, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> You sound like me with the preparing and feezing of meals, you can never be to ready   .
> 
> I hope you had a great weekend chick!!!



Yeah, I have to keep this up... it's so much easier if I can just grab a tub of food and microwave it and that way I am not thinking about food until it's time to eat since it's already prepared... I think this is the way to go for me, I am definately I am thinking about food less in general.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 14, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Mrs. Brit
> 
> for the PBs



Thank NT and good morning to you too.    Back to funky training tonight... can't wait!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2005)

use ALA please.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> use ALA please.



Yes sir.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2005)

bringing the


----------



## klmclean (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Kerry  


How are you?  Hey, how do you cook your Basa fish? I'm running out of creative ideas?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 14, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Kerry
> 
> 
> How are you?  Hey, how do you cook your Basa fish? I'm running out of creative ideas?




Hi Kerri, I'm doing great thanks.   
I don't do anything very exciting with my Basa, I usually just put it in shallow water, add some lemon juice and bake it.  Ever had Tilapia?  Just discovered that this week and like it as much as the Basa.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 14, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Kerri, I'm doing great thanks.
> I don't do anything very exciting with my Basa, I usually just put it in shallow water, add some lemon juice and bake it. Ever had Tilapia? Just discovered that this week and like it as much as the Basa.


 Try lightly grilling it, or pan searing with lime juice and fresh cilantro. YUM.

 You can top it with some fresh mild salsa (not too hot so it doesnt kill the other flavors).


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> use ALA please.



Does she already have it?  R-ALA is better 

Hi Kerry!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 14, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Try lightly grilling it, or pan searing with lime juice and fresh cilantro. YUM.
> 
> You can top it with some fresh mild salsa (not too hot so it doesnt kill the other flavors).



Okay, I'm salivating! lol


----------



## BritChick (Mar 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Does she already have it?  R-ALA is better
> 
> Hi Kerry!



Hi Jake, yep I already have it but it is the r-ALA - Patrick got me started on it before.  

Okay... more dust bunnies to hunt down and kill.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

Good Evening Kerry, how are you today?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Evening Kerry, how are you today?



Hi Michael, doing awesome thanks... just a quick check, now it's time to shower, pick daughter up and then train.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 14, 2005)

*Mon. Mar. 14/05*

*Weight 163.2lbs*

*Today's Totals:*

Cals 2059
Carbs 196G/37%
Protein 167G/32%
Fat 61G/27%

*Lower Body:*

SM Squats 2/2/*2/2/2* - 200/220/*230/230/230* - RI90
SLDL 4/4/4 - 225/225/225 - RI60
Single Leg Incline Press* 5/5/5/5* - *190/200/190/190 * - RI45
Seated Calf Raise *8/8/8/8* - *125/125/125/125* - RI45

Squats felt bloody heavy tonight!!
SLDL should have been regular deadlifts - have never done regular deads before tonight and it's another one of those exercises like bb squats that my lanky frame doesn't seem to want to conform to... I simply could not get the form down, it felt  baaaaaad and Rod was wincing at my technique so I switched to SLDL... this pissed me off... I hate being a gimp!
Single Leg Press was up but I also had to use the press with the really long loading bars tonight which I am sure would translate to even more weight overall.
Must sleep now.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2005)

Deadlifting should be easier for tall people.  Long arms = less ROM you have to pull the bar through to lock it out.  Why can't you get the form on any exercises from the floor??


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Deadlifting should be easier for tall people.  Long arms = less ROM you have to pull the bar through to lock it out.  Why can't you get the form on any exercises from the floor??




Well I can on the SLDL, it's just anything with a bend in the knee! lol  
I'm not sure Patrick.   
Not sure if it has anything to do with the fact that I have very long legs and a shorter torso... I have a 36" inside seam which is the same as my dad who's 6'4"... I've been told a couple of times that the long femur could be part of my problem with some of these moves but have no idea if there is any truth behind that?!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

Patrick - Rod suggested I ask you about deadlifting with the bar through my legs to counter balance my body because right now when I try to do them my upper body tilts too far forward and I am unable to keep a flat back when doing them... I end up lifting with rounded shoulders... which I why I opted not to do them.
I'm not even sure I could do those either until I try them.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 15, 2005)

morning Mrs. Brit


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

Good morning Steve.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Steve.




and how is the E.C.H doing this fine Tuesday?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and how is the E.C.H doing this fine Tuesday?



She's doing awesome, thanks for asking.
Just sitting here eating my eggs and oats then I get to drop one of my kids off... Keegan's turn to be sick now.   
How about yourself Steve?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm great ... taking a little Contact C in the morning on an empty stomach makes me very tranquil.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm great ... taking a little Contact C in the morning on an empty stomach makes me very tranquil.



LMAO... now, are you taking this as therapy for the cold or just to feel mellow?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LMAO... now, are you taking this as therapy for the cold or just to feel mellow?



I usually don't ever take medicine for anything, but I wanted to be feeling ok for this weekend.  So yesterday I took one and I felt pretty mellow ... today, I still have a runny nose, so today's Contac C's are still legit ... tomorrow and further, I can't say they would be necessary.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and how is the E.C.H doing this fine Tuesday?



um, she's W.C.H hello?  LMAO, lay off the C Steve 

Hi Kerry


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> um, she's W.C.H hello?  LMAO, lay off the C Steve
> 
> Hi Kerry



Hi Jeni... hell I didn't even notice that! lol


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> um, she's W.C.H hello?  LMAO, lay off the C Steve
> 
> Hi Kerry



You are so correct ECH!  I stand corrected .... how is the afternoon Mrs. WCH?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> *She's* doing awesome, thanks for asking.



When you saw this I thought you knew and were being facitious (sp?)


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> When you saw this I thought you knew and were being facitious (sp?)



ok MIss Velvet ... you get the


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2005)

about your deadlift.  I think you may have your form off.  It sounds to me like you are squating down instead of back.  try this.  place the loaded bar on the floor.  stand over it so that it is near your shins.  from there what you should do is perform a SLDL like you would if there were weight in your hands, pushing your butt back (hips back).  once you go down as far as you can bend your knees just enough to grasp the bar that is on the floor near your legs.  From there, your hips will be back and your back will be flat and you will be in a solid position to begin your lift.  Drive with your hips keeping the bar close to your body (don't let your back round, keep those shoulder blades back...lower wieght if you have to) until you are locked out.  Then from there again a slight SLDL and then bend you knees only when you have to, enough to get the bar on the floor.  Pause and perform another rep.  Best way to practice this is by doing it in the rack from pins set at your knees.  Partial deadlifts (or rack deadlifts) are excellent.  This will help you perfect the form and when you get more comfortable you can move the pin down one until you are finally pulling from the floor.

What do you mean deadlifting inbetween your legs??


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Kerry. Your'e definatly movin some serious weight there


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi everyone. 

Patrick, I'm gonna try the deads again but maybe some time outside of my scheduled workout just to get the form down... if I can.

I think what Rod was describing was the bar going sort of diagonally through your legs and you have one hand on the bar in front of you and one hand behind.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Ive seen those before.. I dont think it would be that good, seeing as you have scoliosis.  But I could be wrong 

Hi Kerry baby


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ive seen those before.. I dont think it would be that good, seeing as you have scoliosis.  But I could be wrong
> 
> Hi Kerry baby



Hey handsome... yeah, I don't know what my basic problem is, seems that whenever I bend my knees I feel like I want to fall forward, pushing my ass back doesn't seem to work... you would think that damn thing would pull me back plenty! lol  It's frustrating as hell.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Big puppies


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Big puppies



I learn something new with you everyday Jake! lol
Ha... I wish that were the cause of my balance problems.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Big puppies


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I learn something new with you everyday Jake! lol
> Ha... I wish that were the cause of my balance problems.



Too bad you dont live closer.. maybe I could learn something new from you then(and every day lol)


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Too bad you dont live closer.. maybe I could learn something new from you then(and every day lol)



WOOHOO... giddyup!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2005)

> I think what Rod was describing was the bar going sort of diagonally through your legs and you have one hand on the bar in front of you and one hand behind.



Jefferson squats??


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Jefferson squats??



Just googled it and yes that was what he described but it's not a dead at all is it now!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Just googled it and yes that was what he described but it's not a dead at all is it now!




those are probably the hardest (and most dangerous) squats you can do.  If you can do that with out fucking it up then you can surely deadlift.  You just need to understand the exercise better, that is all.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> those are probably the hardest (and most dangerous) squats you can do.  If you can do that with out fucking it up then you can surely deadlift.  You just need to understand the exercise better, that is all.



Oh I have no idea IF I can do them! lol  It was just a thought from Rod.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh I have no idea IF I can do them! lol  It was just a thought from Rod.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

Ooooo I think I have the deadlift form down... been fucking around at home, bar less the weights but I think something clicked... no not in a bad way.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

*Tue. Mar. 15/05*

*Weight: 163.8lbs * 

*Today's Totals: * 

Cals 2059 
Carbs 196G/37% 
Protein 167G/32% 
Fat 61G/27% 

*Upper Body: * 

Bench Press 4/*4/2/4(2 Assisted)* - 115/*125/130/125* - RI90 
DB Bent Over Rows 5/5/5 - 55/50/50 - RI60 
BB Upright Row 5/*5/5 * - 70/*75/75* - RI60 
DB Standing Hammer Curls *5/5/3* - *35/35/35* - RI60 
DB Shrugs* 5/5/5/5* - *80/90/90/90 * -RI60

Bench was strong... new pb.  I should probably clarify here that this isn't a 'true' pb for me, my all time pb on bench was 135lbs, that was about 3 years ago, pre boob job - I then took over two years off of training chest completely and have only been back at it for about 6 months or so... so it's really exciting to see that strength coming back again.  
Hammers were freaking hard and my elbow was bothering me a bit but my arms looked good doing them so I pushed through! lol  
Vanity can be a handy tool.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Look at all those PR's!  Nice job Super Woman


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice weight workout!!    Your strong     Have a good day!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks guys and good morning.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 16, 2005)

Shit girl, you have a really strong bench   Don't you have an exam today??


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Shit girl, you have a really strong bench   Don't you have an exam today??



Good morning.   

Yep, got a 3 hour exam... it's the 3 hour part that's scaring the crap out of me! lol  What could possibly take THAT long!!!   

Keegan is still sick... damn the luck, he's going to have to stay home alone... I told him he can play x-box - woohoo, x-box on a weekday, what a happy camper he will be but at least it will keep him out of mischief!   

What are you up to today? How's the foot?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 16, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning.
> 
> Yep, got a 3 hour exam... it's the 3 hour part that's scaring the crap out of me! lol  What could possibly take THAT long!!!
> 
> ...



I love the name Keegan!!  3 hours eh?  Maybe they'll make you write the proverbial essay - in 1000 words or less, tell us about your strengths and weeknesses 

I'm pretty good, thanks, my foot is much better and I was able to do cardio this morning   I'm doing an upper body pull at lunch   What about you?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 16, 2005)

.... and good morning WCH!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I love the name Keegan!!  3 hours eh?  Maybe they'll make you write the proverbial essay - in 1000 words or less, tell us about your strengths and weeknesses
> 
> I'm pretty good, thanks, my foot is much better and I was able to do cardio this morning   I'm doing an upper body pull at lunch   What about you?



Non-training day for me.  

Hmmm... actually you just reminded me, we (Rod and I) decided Wednesday nights would be ab/core training at home and posing practice... ha, should be funny to say the least.  Mind you the posing thing is perpetually going on in my house right now... my upper body has been changing quite a bit so I am constantly flashing Rod a pose and trying to convince him of the changes that _I_ at least can see, to which he usually responds with one... Taryn even started joining in the other day LMAO.   

Rod's happy, he's making gains already and it's only been a week and a half - got to love muscle having memory!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> .... and good morning WCH!



Mmmmm... I do like it when you whip me a good morning.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Velvet (Mar 16, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Non-training day for me.
> 
> Hmmm... actually you just reminded me, we (Rod and I) decided Wednesday nights would be ab/core training at home and posing practice... ha, should be funny to say the least.  Mind you the posing thing is perpetually going on in my house right now... my upper body has been changing quite a bit so I am constantly flashing Rod a pose and trying to convince him of the changes that _I_ at least can see, to which he usually responds with one... Taryn even started joining in the other day LMAO.
> 
> Rod's happy, he's making gains already and it's only been a week and a half - got to love muscle having memory!



That's so cool..so you notice a difference in how you look BECAUSE you are posing? I"ve hear that it makes you harder and it's like an isometric workout   Isn't it funny when kids try to pose like us..the look of utter concentration is priceless


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

speaking about body changes.......am i going to get a waist measurement this weekend?  BW report?  Pics?  Also, we need to talk about your cardio and posing practice.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 16, 2005)

How's the cutting coming along Kerry?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> speaking about body changes.......am i going to get a waist measurement this weekend?  BW report?  Pics?  Also, we need to talk about your cardio and posing practice.



Um - NO!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> speaking about body changes.......am i going to get a waist measurement this weekend?  BW report?  Pics?  Also, we need to talk about your cardio and posing practice.



Okay, okay, I'm just fucking with ya...
BW is yoyoing so far... Sat 165.4/ Sun 163.2/ Mon 163.8/ Tue 164.8.
You want pics at 20 weeks out... I hate you!   
I'll do weight, waist and pics Sat.
Haven't started doing any cardio yet... but I did dust my elliptical this week.
Haven't really started posing yet either, just thought I'd start doing the bb poses with Rod so he doesn't feel like such a knob!  
The rest of the posing I've been doing is just mucking about stuff so far... hmmm gimme some words of wisdom funky.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2005)

Feeling a bit stressed over my exam today and a bit bent... I would say there was about 20% of material in the exam that was not even touched on in the course - ugh, I hate waiting for exam results especially when I have no clue of the outcome.
Jake - do you remember the online test we did?  
Well this was a bit like that one, a lot of questions where you are just blindly stabbing in the dark for the answer.   
I actually want to talk to the teacher and ask her why there was so much on the exam that we didn't cover... pretty hard to study for something when you don't have the material.
As you can probably tell I am shitting myself that I didn't pass.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> How's the cutting coming along Kerry?



Hi Mike, I pulled out of Nationals and am just starting on a new diet/training program for the next 20 weeks in prep for the BC's - so I guess at this moment in time it's stagnated.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

Yea, I remember that.  You always do well on your tests though.. calm down 



			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> ... it's the 3 hour part that's scaring the crap out of me! lol  What could possibly take THAT long!!!



I know


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

You will do just fine!!! Have faith in yourself, I do!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

Happy St. Patricks Day to you My Lady!!!  


Or if you prefer....


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Happy St. Patricks Day to you My Lady!!!
> 
> 
> Or if you prefer....



Ha! See how well you're getting to know me!!! lol
Right back at ya big fella.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ha! See how well you're getting to know me!!! lol
> Right back at ya big fella.


I'm tryin  

In your Blog, you have that you do Lowers and Uppers twice a week. How do you feel like you recover? How do you feel that would help with growth?
Just curious because I have been thinking about doin Bp's twice a week for a while.
Thanks, sorry so many questions


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm tryin
> 
> In your Blog, you have that you do Lowers and Uppers twice a week. How do you feel like you recover? How do you feel that would help with growth?
> Just curious because I have been thinking about doin Bp's twice a week for a while.
> Thanks, sorry so many questions



Well I should probably forward this to Patrick since I question nothing and just do as I am told - blind faith!   
Seriously though, I never feel like I am lacking in the recovery time between my workouts and since I started this density training a few weeks ago with Patrick my strength has gone up by ridiculous leaps and bounds 6 weeks ago my SLDL max was 175lbs for 4 - 5 reps and I thought I was just about tapped out, now it's up to 235lbs and my bench max was 80lbs and I got up to 125lbs this week and I am seeing definate gains in size and not just in my booty! lol
As P pointed out to me I was in dire need of a change to my style of training, I'd been doing the same old shit over and over for too many years.
For whatever reason something is working.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> For whatever reason something is working.



Its called periodization


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its called periodization



Yeah, familiar with the concept and I have periodized my workouts for strength/hypertrophy etc. but have never trained anything like this or met anyone else who has! lol


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm tryin
> 
> In your Blog, you have that you do Lowers and Uppers twice a week. How do you feel like you recover? How do you feel that would help with growth?
> Just curious because I have been thinking about doin Bp's twice a week for a while.
> Thanks, sorry so many questions




it is all in the way you set up the program and how you balance the intensity and volume between the two days.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

didn't you workout today?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> didn't you workout today?



Tonight, I don't train until 8pm.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

Morning Kerry   Whatcha got planned for today..it's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Jeni,
Hmmm... I'm not sure yet.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2005)

morning WCH


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning WCH



Good morning sexy.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

Did you figure out what you are doing today or are you still thinking about it?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

*Thu. Mar. 17/05*

*Lower Body:*

SLDL 10/10/9/7 - 205/205/205/205 - RI45
SM Split Squats 8/8/8 - 110/110/110 - RI30
H-Squat Machine 15/15/15 - 360/360/360 - RI20
Standing Calf Raises 20/20/20 - 60/70/80 - RI30

Low on energy tonight. 
SLDL were pretty tough, feeling quite a lot of muscular tightness in the right side of my back in my rhomboids.
H-Squat Machine rest interval messed up on, don't know why but I thought I read 20 secs... duh! lol

Got Taryn to take some pics last night, we only got as far as my back as she takes sooooo freaking long to take a pic and usually gets everything in the picture but what we are aiming for - feet, closet door, lamp, storage containers! lol

20 weeks out tomorrow and feeling like a sack of crap but not too disappointed with my V-taper at this point, made me feel a bit better and the nice thing is I know I will lose another 2 - 3 inches off my waist before contest.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

HOLY CRAP, nice back Kerry 

OMG, that bit about Taryn taking so long to take a pic, I can soooooooooooooo relate...it's so aggravating   But hell, it's free photography so we can't really complain...much


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

OH and what is that a tat of?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

and why do you find in necessary to have two fans in one room


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

and damnit, finish the baseboards would ya   j/k


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow, what a back Kerry!  Very impressive. W/O's are looking good too! Thanks for your email, I really appreciate it


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2005)

Holy shit!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2005)

mmm.. hips


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

LMAO Velvet!!!   
Okay, back off biatch... it's my storage room damnit, hence, the fans and wood and unfinished baseboards! 
As for the photography Keegan is getting better, Taryn is just a dip plain and simple but I still love her to pieces. 
Tattoo is of a black panther.

Hi David, thanks for stopping by hope you are doing okay?!   

Um... are you insinuating I have hips Jake???!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2005)

Hell yes, hourglass   Dont argue!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hell yes, hourglass   Dont argue!



Okay.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

Oh geez Jake, what are ya doing pointing out hips on a girl 







Have a good day Kerry?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Oh geez Jake, what are ya doing pointing out hips on a girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Jeni,
Yeah, it's been good, busy but good, gawd I thought I had a pretty free day but spent most of it cooking my food for next week, shopping at Safeway then Costco and then running my son to the docs.
How was yours?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Oh geez Jake, what are ya doing pointing out hips on a girl



In Jake's defense, he meant hips in a good way. guys like a little hippage


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> In Jake's defense, he meant hips in a good way. guys like a little hippage



Ha ha, yeah Jake's a hips and ass man... oh and boobs, it's all good - I was just razzing him anyway.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ha ha, yeah Jake's a hips and ass man... oh and boobs, it's all good - I was just razzing him anyway.



you need to replace "Jake's" with "every man in the world" in that sentence  

and you are looking really good in those pictures. whats with everybody and dieting down so early, you look lean as shit.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> *Thu. Mar. 17/05*
> 
> *Lower Body:*
> 
> ...


OMG!!! Awesome W/O and INCREDIBLE pic    WOW, your V-Taper is excellent, and my oh my, forgive me, but your................ never mind, I must be a gentleman


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> you need to replace "Jake's" with "every man in the world" in that sentence
> 
> and you are looking really good in those pictures. whats with everybody and dieting down so early, you look lean as shit.



Thanks Yanick... um my back looks lean... which is why I posted it, the soft bits I keep to myself! lol   

Actually I was set to do Nationals and started way to late cutting, I was further behind at 12 weeks out than I was at 16 weeks out last season and it freaked me out... I really want to be on my game this time and I want to get my lower body leaner this year than last, that for me is time and diet, my upper body always leans out quick and then I shit myself waiting for my butt and thighs to do the same.  
I need to do it this way this time for my mental sanity.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> OMG!!! Awesome W/O and INCREDIBLE pic    WOW, your V-Taper is excellent, and my oh my, forgive me, but your................ never mind, I must be a gentleman



 Thanks Michael, way to make a girl feel good!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks Michael, way to make a girl feel good!


Your very welcome My Lady, Rod is a LUCKY man to have you


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Rod is a LUCKY man to have you



Ya see... I keep telling him the same thing!   
I'm gonna drag his sorry ass back to the gym tonight, he's been sick all week.
Think he's a bit choked, he'd just gained 7lbs in the last week and a half and in the past two days lost it all.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## klmclean (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Kerry 

Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Kerri, thanks.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 19, 2005)

*Fri. Mar. 18/05*

*Upper Body:*

Apex Shoulder Press 10/(4/2)/(5/1) - #10/#10/#9 - RI45
DB Incline Press (Low Incline) 9/8/10 - 35/30/25 - RI30
Wide Grip Lat Pull Down 8/8/7 - #10/#9/#9 - RI30
DB Standing Side Laterals 10/10/10 - 15/15/15 - RI30
Pec Deck - Rear Delts 10/10/10 -  #10/#10/#10 - RI30
Cable Standing Tricep Press 10/9/10 - #10/#9/#8 - RI30
Reverse Grip Chins (Negatives) 3/3/3 - RI60

Back was hurting baaaaad tonight, something is definately amiss, I just went with weights that felt 'okay' and non-damaging.  Workout was alright, nothing to write home about.  By the time I came to the Reverse Grip Chins I was toast, I couldn't get any with BW, all were negatives and all were freaking hard!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 19, 2005)

*Stats 21 Weeks/20 Weeks:*

Weight 165.4lbs/167.8lbs 
Chest 39.5"/40"
Waist 29"/28.5"
Hips 41.5"/40"
Upper Thigh 23.5"/23.25"
Mid Thigh 21"/20.5"
Calves 14"/14"
Biceps 13.25"/13.25"
Forearms 10.75"/10.5"


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey, nice lookin w/o and stats!!! Don't be so hard on yourself  
Better watch it or I'll break the ole    out!!!
My backs been hurtin lately too, hope yours is okay


----------



## BritChick (Mar 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey, nice lookin w/o and stats!!! Don't be so hard on yourself
> Better watch it or I'll break the ole    out!!!
> My backs been hurtin lately too, hope yours is okay



Hey thanks for stopping by. 
My back will be fine in a day or two I'm sure... Sat and Sun are non training days for me so I get a bit of a break.
Ugh... just got home from 8hrs of first aid and cpr training, damn them... they gave us homework due tomorrow.   
Better get to it...


----------



## BritChick (Mar 19, 2005)

*Today's Meals:*

Meal 1 - 8 Egg Whites/.5 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 2 - 3oz Chicken Breast/2oz Yams/2 Cups Broccoli/Frank's Hot Sauce/1 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 3 - .75 Serving Perfect Whey/.25 Cup Blueberries/1 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 4 - 4.5oz Tilapia/2.5oz Yam/2 Cups Broccoli/Frank's Hot Sauce/1.5 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 5 - 3oz Chicken Breast/2oz Yam/4 Cups Broccoli/Frank's Hot Sauce/1 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 6 - .75 Cup 1% Cottage Cheese/.50 Cup Blueberries/2 Tsp Udo's 

*Additional:*

Water 6 Litres/Coffee 2/Chewing Gum 10 Pieces

*Today's Totals: * 

Cals  1879 
Carbs 176g/36%
Protein 189g/39%
Fat 46g/22%


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 20, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> ...just got home from 8hrs of first aid and cpr training, damn them... they gave us homework due tomorrow.
> Better get to it...


 Did you do your homework last night, missy?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 20, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Did you do your homework last night, missy?



Yes.   

I'm tired and am not looking forward to another 8 hours of this stuff today... oh well off to it.

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Good Morning, and Go Get 'Em !!! Is all this for your personal training, or for something else?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Morning, and Go Get 'Em !!! Is all this for your personal training, or for something else?



Thanks Michael, yep, it's all for my PT certification.
Okay where's that darn ephedra... need something to wake my lazy ass up before I get there.
Catchya all later.


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey darlin!!!  How goes it?

How do you cook your taliapa fish? I have never had it before, but I noticed it on sale the other day at safeway.

Oh ya, that back shot is amazing


----------



## BritChick (Mar 20, 2005)

*Today's Meals: * 

Meal 1 - 8 Egg Whites/.5 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 2 - 3oz Chicken Breast/2oz Yams/2 Cups Broccoli/Frank's Hot Sauce/1 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 3 - .75 Serving Perfect Whey/.25 Cup Blueberries/1 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 4 - 4.5oz Tilapia/2.5oz Yam/2 Cups Broccoli/Frank's Hot Sauce/1.5 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 5 - 1 Serving Perfect Whey/3 Tbsp Natural Peanut Butter/1 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin

*Additional: * 

Water 5 Litres/Coffee 2/Chewing Gum 12 Pieces 

*Today's Totals: * 

Cals 2002
Carbs 186g/36%
Protein 173g/34%
Fat 59g/26%


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 20, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> *...*Chewing Gum 12 Pieces


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHA! DAMN, woman! That is like a record LOW for you, no?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 20, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey darlin!!!  How goes it?
> 
> How do you cook your taliapa fish? I have never had it before, but I noticed it on sale the other day at safeway.
> 
> Oh ya, that back shot is amazing



Hi Jilly 
Thanks for stopping by everything is going great thanks and how about yourself?
I don't do anything exciting with my fish - I just bake it in water and lemon juice.  
Ivonne would most likely have more ideas for ya... I am not the best in the kitchen, well I'm just lazy when it comes to cooking I guess.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHA! DAMN, woman! That is like a record LOW for you, no?



 Nah, last season was worse, lol, during the off-season I cut it wayyyy down, I rarely had more than a piece a day but now that I've have cut my cals again I'm going nuts!!! lol  
The last two days of school were harsh on the gum chewing front, I was hungry both days and the instructors brought in shitloads of cakes, cookies and donuts! Damn them!!!
Gum for now is my friend! lol


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 21, 2005)

morning WCH


----------



## klmclean (Mar 21, 2005)

Morning Kerry


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning WCH




World Class Hooker??


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> World Class Hooker??



is she?  

WCH = west coast hottie
ECH = east coast hottie

and for your little GG, SFH = south florida hottie


----------



## BritChick (Mar 21, 2005)

Good afternoon my luvlies! 
PATRICK!!!   
I'm all hurt now don't ya know.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Kerry, hows it goin?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello 
It's going good, Spring break here, trying to do some stuff with the kids, get all my paperwork together for my PT evaluation... ugh, soooo much paperwork, plus putting together some business ideas - my brain hurts! lol
How are you?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good afternoon my luvlies!
> PATRICK!!!
> I'm all hurt now don't ya know.



sorry.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hello
> It's going good, Spring break here, trying to do some stuff with the kids, get all my paperwork together for my PT evaluation... ugh, soooo much paperwork, plus putting together some business ideas - my brain hurts! lol
> How are you?


Doin pretty good. Thinkin REAL hard about switching up programs and goin with one from Patrick. Your on one from him right? How do you like it?

Almost forgot, saw this and thought about you


----------



## BritChick (Mar 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Doin pretty good. Thinkin REAL hard about switching up programs and goin with one from Patrick. Your on one from him right? How do you like it?
> 
> Almost forgot, saw this and thought about you



LOL, I'm gonna get a reputation for kink soon... or do I already have one?!   

Yep, I've got Patrick training me and taking me all the way to contest in August, I am seriously loving his stuff, he knows his shit and it's working!!!  I've honestly never had so much faith in a trainer or what they have told me as I do with him... I'm very lucky and very thankful!
(And very done kissing your ass now Patrick.   )


----------



## BritChick (Mar 21, 2005)

*Today's Meals: * 

Meal 1 - 8 Egg Whites/.5 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 2 - 2.5oz Chicken Breast/3oz Yam/1 Cup Broccoli/Frank's Hot Sauce/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 3 - 1 Serving Perfect Whey/1 Small Apple/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 4 - 4.5oz Tilapia/2oz Yam/2 Cups Broccoli/Frank's Hot Sauce/1 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 5 - .75 Serving Perfect Whey/2 Tbsp Natural Peanut Butter 
Meal 6 - 1 Serving Perfect Whey/1 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin 

*Addtional: * 

Water 2.5 Litres/Coffee 3/Chewing Gum 8 

*Today's Totals:*

Cals 2159
Carbs 194g/35%
Protein 190g/35%
Fat 62g/26%

*Lower Body:*

SM Squats 3/3/3/3 - 230/230/230/230 - RI60
SLDL 4/4/4/4 - 225/225/225/225 - RI45
Single Leg Incline Press 5/5/*5/5/5* - 200/200/*220/220/220 * - RI30
Seated Calf Raise 10/10/10/10 - 125/125/125/125 - RI45

Squats and SLDL were both FUCKING heavy, had Patrick not specifically told me the weight to do I would for sure have gone lighter.  The form was there for both exercises but it felt like 1lb more and I'd have been in trouble.  On Squats I think it's more of a confidence issue, hmmm... nope on second thoughts maybe not but at that weight I do get kind of freaked that what goes down may not in fact go back up!   
Single Leg Press went up 20lbs.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 22, 2005)

good morning WCH


----------



## BritChick (Mar 22, 2005)

Morning hot stuff.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 22, 2005)

Your diet looks great Kerry, very impressive, keep it up.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 22, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Your diet looks great Kerry, very impressive, keep it up.



Thanks Mike.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2005)

Holy cow Kerry, Thats an AWESOME w/o there!!! Simply outstanding!!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 22, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> (And very done kissing your ass now Patrick.   )



LMFAO....ahhh how i've missed you these past few days


----------



## BritChick (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey, nice to see ya Jeni, came up for air did ya?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 22, 2005)

*Weight: 161lbs * 

*Today's Meals: * 

Meal 1 - 8 Egg Whites/.5 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 2 - 2.5oz Chicken Breast/3oz Yam/1 Cup Broccoli/Frank's Hot Sauce/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 3 - 1 Serving Perfect Whey/2 Tbsp Natural Peanut Butter/1 Small Apple 
Meal 4 - 4oz Tilapia/4oz Yam/2 Cups Broccoli/Frank's Hot Sauce/2 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 5 - 1 Serving Perfect Whey/1 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin 

*Addtional: * 

Water 5 Litres/Coffee 1/Chewing Gum 10 

*Today's Totals: * 

Cals 2077 
Carbs 210g/40% 
Protein 167g/32% 
Fat 58g/25% 

*Upper Body:* 

Bench Press *2*/5/5(2 Assisted) - *135*/130/130 - RI90   
DB Bent Over Row 4/4/4/4/*4* - 55/55/55/55/*60* - RI60 
BB Upright Row 4/*4/4/4/4* - 75/*80/80/80/80 * - RI60 
DB Standing Hammer Curls 4/(*2*/2)/4/4/4 - 35/(*40*/35)/35/35/35 - RI60 
DB Shrugs 4/4/4/4/4 - 90/90/90/90/90 - RI45

Crazy stuff - last week I managed to get my bench up to 130 for 2 reps, tonight I got 2 at 135 and did the remaining reps with 130 - well happy!   Any higher and I will surpass my all time pb for bench... can't wait!!! All other pb's up 5lbs from last week. Happy, happy.   
Weight down 6lbs since Saturday.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2005)

weight down ... bench is up ... pb are falling all over the place, it's a great day to be Kerry. 

Morning WCH!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 23, 2005)

Morning Chick!! Your doing great - 6 lbs. in one week- wish I could do that!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> weight down ... bench is up ... pb are falling all over the place, it's a great day to be Kerry.
> 
> Morning WCH!



Good morning NT and thanks!   
I am feeling pretty good about training and dieting right now, all systems are go!   
Okay, I have doggies and kitties on the brain, I've been constantly thinking that I would like a dog lately, even dreaming about getting new pets, it's like being broody all over again but thankfully not for kids! I keep threatening Rod with bringing home something 'new' - feeling him out I guess! lol
He's starting to get nervous... he knows when I get a bee in my bonet that 'no Kerry' means absolutely NOTHING to me.   
I've been perusing the SPCA this morning and came across Wilie and have been showing Rod his pic with such lines as, 'aww c'mon, he's soooo cute, let's just go check him out, we're not committing to anything and how bad would you feel if his lights got snuffed out?!', 'oh and what a great way to spend more quality time with the kids', yeah, I wouldn't have bought that one either! lol

Here's Wilie...







*History*

Wiley arrived at the shelter as a stray, and we're amazed no one came looking for him.

*Personality*

Wiley is our star athlete. He may look like Wiley Coyote, but he runs like the Roadrunner! With those long legs and sleek lines, he's super fast and very agile. He loves to play fetch and if you have a few people playing with him, he'll personally see to it that everyone gets a chance to throw the ball for him. He'll return it to a different person almost every time. He's very high energy and will need lots of daily exercise and playtime to keep that huge smile on his face. Wiley appears to be VERY intelligent. He has a mind as fast as his body, so would likely learn all sorts of things very quickly. We feel he would excel at agility, if you're interested in taking it up. Wiley walks well on a leash and enjoys the company of other dogs. He's been on lots of group walks with most of our other dogs, and as a good relationship with Jordan in particular. Wiley is an all-round very impressive dog, so we're sure he'll find a new home quickly. Don't wait too long to meet our speedster


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Chick!! Your doing great - 6 lbs. in one week- wish I could do that!



Thanks Andrea, it's all water weight, I was low on my water consumption prior to this week... it's amazing how much that can affect me.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2005)

Careful ... it's awfully hard to go and just look at the dogs at the SPCA.  I tried that, and made the mistake of bringing my daughter with me.  Now we have a 55lb puppy.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Careful ... it's awfully hard to go and just look at the dogs at the SPCA.  I tried that, and made the mistake of bringing my daughter with me.  Now we have a 55lb puppy.



Haha, I've already told Rod the kids can't come with me to look, um did I mention I've booked an appointment to go view him at noon?  Oops
I did tell Rod, he just doesn't believe me!!! lol
Trying to do research now on Husky mixes, never even owned a dog before, lots to consider.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2005)

this was our first family pet.  I don't remember it being so much work as a child.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Haha, I've already told Rod the kids can't come with me to look, um did I mention I've booked an appointment to go view him at noon? Oops
> I did tell Rod, he just doesn't believe me!!! lol
> Trying to do research now on Husky mixes, never even owned a dog before, lots to consider.


Hi Kerry  
Thanks for your imput in my journal, you have no idea how much it meant and how much it helped to hear your views on dealing with my dieting dilema. As far as getting a new dog, if there's anything you need to know, I mgiht be able to answer some questions for you. I worked at an anmial clinic for five years as a vet assistant. Let me know


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Kerri, I just responded to this post in your journal.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Here's Wilie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He sounds adorable  I just posted some more info for you in my journal


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> He sounds adorable  I just posted some more info for you in my journal



Thank Kerri, yep I was getting all stoked to be bringing a dog home today... got a call he's been adopted, damn the luck, he's such a cool looking dog.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thank Kerri, yep I was getting all stoked to be bringing a dog home today... got a call he's been adopted, damn the luck, he's such a cool looking dog.


Sorry,


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 23, 2005)

OFF TOPIC:

Does anyone have a calorie formula, for computing calories burned??


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 23, 2005)

aww damn, Kerry. Too bad about Willie! Ijust now got all caught up with the going-ons in your journal, and was all excited to hear about your new dog, but when i got to the bottom of the page, I saw you couldn't get him. 

Will you go back to see another? Or did you already mention that? I didn't read the whole thing...

I miss having pets sometimes... I grew up with a family dog, and then I had three cats when I moved out. The last of my three cats I found a home for early last year, and the family dog was put to sleep late last summer after a long and active life... It's weird to not have something furry following me around, demanding my attention and sleeping on my feet, even now, after some time has passed. 

Good luck if you go back!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> OFF TOPIC:
> 
> Does anyone have a calorie formula, for computing calories burned??



Fitday does a calculation for you, you just enter activities... not sure how accurate it is though.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> aww damn, Kerry. Too bad about Willie! Ijust now got all caught up with the going-ons in your journal, and was all excited to hear about your new dog, but when i got to the bottom of the page, I saw you couldn't get him.
> 
> Will you go back to see another? Or did you already mention that? I didn't read the whole thing...
> 
> ...



Thanks Ivonne, yeah pets are very cool and I don't know why but I'm fixated with having a dog right now.  I've been searching the other SPCA sites and then I took the kids to the local Petcetera to see what they had... the kids have no clue that I'm seriously thinking about getting one.
I guess Rod is also for it... at least for today, when I came home earlier he said he was suprised I didn't have a dog in tow and we've been discussing breeds, I also know better than to ask him if I can get one because he will likely say no, if I don't ask I can say I thought he wanted one too!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 23, 2005)

new doggie coming  new doggie coming whoot whoot!!  Too bad you didn't get that huskey mix..I love huskey's particularily siberians...so pretty!!  So do you have any particular breed in mind?  size?  Have you taking your stoop and scoop lessons yet missy?   That's so exciting, now you'll have someone else to go for walks with!!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2005)

Just dropping in to say, "Hello"!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> new doggie coming  new doggie coming whoot whoot!!  Too bad you didn't get that huskey mix..I love huskey's particularily siberians...so pretty!!  So do you have any particular breed in mind?  size?  Have you taking your stoop and scoop lessons yet missy?   That's so exciting, now you'll have someone else to go for walks with!!



Well it's not definate yet but I'm still surfing the net for info.
Hmmm breeds, still looking into that, I'm picky about looks! lol  
I want a medium - medium large dog, a mutt, I love the athletic and athletic looking dogs, short-haired.  
If they weren't such a handful I'd be fine with big dogs too, I love Great Danes but they are massive, hugely expensive if they get sick and only live for about 7 years.  Whippets are pretty cool too.  I really don't know that many breeds so this is a total learning experience for me.
It's probably best that Wilie was adopted, after reading some more he could have been a pain in the ass, digging to get out and not being a dog you should let off leash, not to mention my poor kitty would probably have been on the menu.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

david said:
			
		

> Just dropping in to say, "Hello"!



HOLY CRAP!!! Long time no see.   
How are ya?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2005)

I would only buy a pure bred animal 

Nice workout


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would only buy a pure bred animal
> 
> Nice workout



Ah, I like them but they just don't want to own one, they generally don't live as long and have too many glitches for the most part, I like that bigger gene pool for a stronger dog more durable dog.   

How are ya?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2005)

Pure breds are specific though.  They are the best at what they do, I would get a German Shepard.  I doubt I will ever own any animals besides maybe fish though 

Im good, have a job interview today.  You?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

I've about to go check out a shepard mix... still pooch searching! lol
You have to understand my mentality though, then you see that a mutts fit perfectly... prior to wanting a dog we were considering getting a skunk and Rod would like a coyote or crow! lol
I'm great, thanks.
Good luck with the interview, what's it for?


----------



## Yunier (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi!

   Hey britchick. Just stopping by to spam.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GL with your comp...Ill be spamming more often! hehe


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Fitday does a calculation for you, you just enter activities... not sure how accurate it is though.


Thanx   I'll give it a shot


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2005)

Hello Kerry, how has your day been?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Hey britchick. Just stopping by to spam.
> 
> ...



MMMMM... nothing like a good spam!
Thanks for stopping by... you're most welcome here anytime!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Kerry, how has your day been?



Had an awesome day thanks... though spent too much time on the darn computer again!   

How are you?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2005)

Want to know something crazy?  My mom had a skunk as a pet   My grandpa cut out its stink organs/glands whatever.. and they had it as a pet.  Kinda wierd... plus I guess it was really mean.

Interview working with my friend Nick.  Im excited, it went really well(other than my dilated pupils and the lady thinking I was on drugs hahahahahaha).  She will call me tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Had an awesome day thanks... though spent too much time on the darn computer again!
> 
> How are you?


  I'm doing pretty good, a little stressed cause of work, but hey, I'm home now so who cares........... right!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Want to know something crazy?  My mom had a skunk as a pet   My grandpa cut out its stink organs/glands whatever.. and they had it as a pet.  Kinda wierd... plus I guess it was really mean.
> 
> Interview working with my friend Nick.  Im excited, it went really well(other than my dilated pupils and the lady thinking I was on drugs hahahahahaha).  She will call me tomorrow.


We had a pet skunk too when I was about 5 or 6.    My dad was traveling, he found it as a tiny baby on the side of the highway, the Mom and others had gotten run over.  He stopped, caught the baby, put it in a bread box and took it to the vet to have the stinkers removed.  We had it as a pet for several years.  Wasn't mean and ate cat food.  It was funny because when it would get pissed, it would flip its rear end around trying to spray us...but there was nothing to get us.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Britchick, do you have any recent pics? That last one is amazing...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2005)

morning WCH


----------



## BritChick (Mar 24, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Hey Britchick, do you have any recent pics? That last one is amazing...



Thanks Yunier... no I don't have anything recent, the ones on my site are from last summer.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 24, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning WCH



Hi Steve.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 24, 2005)

So, I SERIOUSLY did NOT want to post this entry, in fact I wasn't going to but I know that the only way I can overcome my fuck ups is by facing up to them instead of trying to sweep them under the carpet and pretend they didn't happen, which is what I normally do.
Yes, I realize I need to get a back bone but first I have to become accountable to my actions.
The four white cheddar rice cakes and FF SF latte weren't tooooo bad but late last night I totally blew my diet by diving into the mini eggs and I couldn't freaking stop, although I had _some_ sort of conscience - I measured them before I gluttonously stuffed them into my gob, now don't get me wrong, this didn't limit the amount I had by any means! 
My mood was the trigger for the binge yesterday, we're going through some serious financial issues right now and there is nothing that stresses me as much as finances, food is a comfort... I'm not trying to make excuses, it was an outright fuck up on my part and I need to find other ways to cope but I am trying to become more aware of _why_ I screw up when I do.
Now I had to surf a bit to find the nutritional info on mini eggs... and now I know why, HOLY FUCK!!!    
The only good thing about recording this was now I really see what damage all this crap really does... I couldn't believe my days end macros!!!    Even FitDay couldn't figure out the %'s! lol
No bashing please, I am aware that I need to change this behaviour and believe me I feel plenty crappy right now, yes, I feel like a loser... oh and I have a gun incase any of you are tempted to berate me!   
*
Wed. Mar. 23/05 * 

*Today's Meals: * 

Meal 1 - 8 Egg Whites/.75 Cup Oatmeal/Pkt Sugar Twin/1 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 2 - 3oz Chicken Breast/2oz Yam/2 Cups Broccoli/Frank's Hot Sauce/1 Tsp Udo's 
Meal 3 - 1 Serving Perfect Whey/3 Tbsp Peanut Butter/4 Quaker Rice Cakes - White Cheddar 
Meal 4 - 1 Serving Perfect Whey/1 Cup Quaker Oats/Pkt Sugar Twin 
Meal 5 - 5oz Tilapia/4 Cups Broccoli/Frank's Hot Sauce 
Meal 6 - 1.5 Cup Mini Eggs 

*Additional: * 

Water 3 Litres/Starbucks FF SF Vanilla Latte - Venti 1/Diet Coke 1/Chewing Gum 12 

*Today's Totals: * 

Cals 7927 
Carbs 399g 
Protein 238g 
Fat 129g 

*Cardio: * 

Elliptical - Manual - L6 - 5.5MPH - 30 Mins


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2005)

those are quite the numbers


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 24, 2005)

You know, I was going to reply to your fuck-ups post, but decided to not "quote" it as you probably don't need to scroll down and see a reminder of that.

I know how you're feeling, though. That is all I wanted to say. Good job coming clean about it publicly. As you said, looking at the numbers really friggin helps to put it into perspective. 

Hang in there, Kerry. Call me if you feel like diving into any other easter treats (or treats of any kind). I will talk you out of it! You're not an island, woman!    You've got friends.


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2005)

Atleast you figured out why you binged-thats the most important thing.

Now, 7000 cals I HIGHLY doubt it missy!    I am the mini egg queen-those things right now are my biggest weakness. Havent had any for 3 or so weeks but Im buying some for sunday's cheat!  I know the macros-200g's (the small bag), which is around 1/2 a cup, or a little less is 200 cals. So at the absolute most you ate was say 1000 candy cals-which is equivalent to the bigger size mini eggs bag. Just thought Id put in my 2 cents!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 24, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Atleast you figured out why you binged-thats the most important thing.
> 
> Now, 7000 cals I HIGHLY doubt it missy!    I am the mini egg queen-those things right now are my biggest weakness. Havent had any for 3 or so weeks but Im buying some for sunday's cheat!  I know the macros-200g's (the small bag), which is around 1/2 a cup, or a little less is 200 cals. So at the absolute most you ate was say 1000 candy cals-which is equivalent to the bigger size mini eggs bag. Just thought Id put in my 2 cents!



Jill I can't stop laughing at this post of yours. You speak with such authority on the mini-egg subject. Hahahahaha! I love it!

I think I am naming you the Official IM Mini-Eggspert -- ha ha, get it? eggspert --> expert? hahahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

hahahahahaha hahahahaha

Kerry, you dont own a gun!   Eveything will be ok.  If you feel like talking, Im always here.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 24, 2005)

> You know, I was going to reply to your fuck-ups post, but decided to not "quote" it as you probably don't need to scroll down and see a reminder of that.
> 
> I know how you're feeling, though. That is all I wanted to say. Good job coming clean about it publicly. As you said, looking at the numbers really friggin helps to put it into perspective.
> 
> Hang in there, Kerry. Call me if you feel like diving into any other easter treats (or treats of any kind). I will talk you out of it! You're not an island, woman!  You've got friends.



Awww... you're the best... I've been avoiding IM this afternoon, not wanting to face anyone, lol, gawd shame SUCKS! 
I feel like a little kid who's been caught with their hand in the cookie jar!!! (After emptying it!!!) 
Thanks for the post and the offer to call ya... next time I feel the need to dive in I may just do that!   



			
				Jill said:
			
		

> Atleast you figured out why you binged-thats the most important thing.
> 
> Now, 7000 cals I HIGHLY doubt it missy!    I am the mini egg queen-those things right now are my biggest weakness. Havent had any for 3 or so weeks but Im buying some for sunday's cheat!  I know the macros-200g's (the small bag), which is around 1/2 a cup, or a little less is 200 cals. So at the absolute most you ate was say 1000 candy cals-which is equivalent to the bigger size mini eggs bag. Just thought Id put in my 2 cents!



I love you! lol

I'm pretty sure though of the numbers... check this out...

Serving Size  12 pieces (40 g)  
Total Calories 190 
Total Fat 8 g  
Total Carbohydrate 28 g    
Protein 2 g   

The small bags only have approximately 12 pieces... can you believe what a rip off that is!!!

Naturally not only did I measure them but I weighed them also, 1.5 cups is about 250g  OMFG! 



> Kerry, you dont own a gun!



No, but I know a man who does!   



> Eveything will be ok. If you feel like talking, Im always here.



Thanks Jake.   

The hardest part is the stupid mental battles I'm going through today, 'you're weak, you're a quitter, might as well give up now, you don't have any balls, you don't have any discipline, you'll never make it to contest again'... I know it's all just fucked up thinking but I wish it would just fuck right off!

Okay enough bitching and whining about diet.

I took the kids to see The Pacifier today, it was alright, pretty cheesy but Vin was looking damn cute and the kids enjoyed it.  
Afterwards we went to the SPCA shelter and I saw a shepard cross pup, 8 months old and she was so adorable, someone is already interested in her though so I may be shit out of luck on this one too... there were about 20 dogs at the shelter and she was the only one that stood out, lots of rotties and pit bulls, poor little critters... they are a hard sell these days.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2005)

Kerry...if it makes you feel better: I ate an entire order of Flaming Hot Baffalo Wings and a piece of Pizza last night. There were 10 wings, no bones  with Ranch and Blue Cheese Dressing.  Add that to the brownie and the strawberry shortcake I had too.  

Do I feel guilty, hell no.    Craig wanted pizza, so I picked the wings as the least evil of the stuff at Pizza Hut.  I chose fat or carbs.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 24, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Kerry...if it makes you feel better: I ate an entire order of Flaming Hot Baffalo Wings and a piece of Pizza last night. There were 10 wings, no bones  with Ranch and Blue Cheese Dressing.  Add that to the brownie and the strawberry shortcake I had too.
> 
> Do I feel guilty, hell no.    Craig wanted pizza, so I picked the wings as the least evil of the stuff at Pizza Hut.  I chose fat or carbs.



I'm laughing here Jodie, that's great and it did make me feel better!
Thank you.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2005)

oh...I have less time than you too.  LOL  So don't stress those eggs.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 24, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> oh...I have less time than you too.  LOL  So don't stress those eggs.



Thank you... broccoli tastes nice today! lol


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2005)

So did the green beans.    LOL   many many trips to the    today.


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2005)

Ah shit-I made a tiny mistake. 40g is the small bag, I just checked in my fitday.  But that still only =1200 cals. Where are you getting 7000??


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

Because she at 6 bags 

What are these eggs?


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Beca
> 
> What are these eggs?


Heaven.....


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2005)

*Lower Body:*

SLDL 4/4/4 - 205/205/205 - RI30
SM Split Squats 3/*3/3* - 110/*120/130* - RI30
H-Squat Machine 15/15/15 - 360/360/360 - RI15 FuuuuuuuuCK!
Standing Calf Raises 20/*15*/20 - 80/*90*/80 - RI30


----------



## Yunier (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey girl! I admire your honesty about your slip up with your diet. I am even more quilty because I do that on the weekends. So I mess my diet up and don't have the balls to post it and realise what I did wrong. You might have cheated but have the honesty of coming here and posting it instead of running away. I admire that!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Hey girl! I admire your honesty about your slip up with your diet. I am even more quilty because I do that on the weekends. So I mess my diet up and don't have the balls to post it and realise what I did wrong. You might have cheated but have the honesty of coming here and posting it instead of running away. I admire that!



Thanks Yunier... appreciate that.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 25, 2005)

Don't feel bad Kerry, I ate a whole  bag of Fudgeeo cookies, over the last two days, I"m not even going to find out the macros on that one


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

> H-Squat Machine 15/15/15 - 360/360/360 - RI15 FuuuuuuuuCK!




what happened?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what happened?



Nothing! lol  I did the sets and reps... it just about fucking killed me though with a 15 second rest interval!!! Holy crap... talk about lactic acid burn, I wasn't sure if I wanted to puke or cry more on the last set!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Don't feel bad Kerry, I ate a whole  bag of Fudgeeo cookies, over the last two days, I"m not even going to find out the macros on that one



Bloody hell!  I'm impressed that you made them last two days, that's unheard of in my house!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2005)

How's everything going in here Kerry? BTW, I like the new avi.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2005)

Everything is going great David, thanks for asking... hope you are doing well... I need to check up on your journal.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Everything is going great David, thanks for asking... hope you are doing well... I need to check up on your journal.


I'm so-so  Not much going on in my journal, but check it out just the same


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Nothing! lol  I did the sets and reps... it just about fucking killed me though with a 15 second rest interval!!! Holy crap... talk about lactic acid burn, I wasn't sure if I wanted to puke or cry more on the last set!




people that eat enitre bags of easter eggs get what people that eat entire bags of easter eggs deserve.


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey.......I was just thinking. You must have that huge costco size bag of mini eggs. WHere are the rest?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> people that eat enitre bags of easter eggs get what people that eat entire bags of easter eggs deserve.



 So then theoretically I can continue to eat massive quantities of crap as long as I am following your training program right?   

Actually I didn't eat the ENTIRE bag but only because, as Jilly pointed out, it was a 1kg size bag! lol


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey.......I was just thinking. You must have that huge costco size bag of mini eggs. WHere are the rest?



LOL, no I didn't eat those as well!  
I've got a basket full of those little plastic eggs that the kids hunt for filled with mini eggs, mini cream eggs, jelly beans and malty ball eggs for an Easter egg hunt on Sunday.   
What are you up to for Easter Jill?
We're heading to freinds for dinner on Sunday and Monday is my son's birthday.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

I like Cadburry Cream eggs.. they are my favorite candy ever.  I usually eat like 5, and get sick, and need a nap 

How are you?  Any news on the mutt


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I like Cadburry Cream eggs.. they are my favorite candy ever. I usually eat like 5, and get sick, and need a nap
> 
> How are you? Any news on the mutt


Man I am 29 years old and I have NEVER in my life eaten a cadbury cream egg. It isn't that I don't want to, it just never happened. I always went for the solid chocolate bunnies, Peeps, jelly beans (except the black ones - ick), and solid chocolate mini eggs. I should try one, too bad they're hard to find in the middle of june. hahahah!

And yeah, kerry - i meant to ask if there was an update on the dog situation!?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

You have never had a cream egg?!  That is so sad.. I will mail you a box   Or is that a bad idea? lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You have never had a cream egg?! That is so sad.. I will mail you a box  Or is that a bad idea? lol


while i appreciate the thought, let's keep it at that -- a thought! THe last thing i need is a chocolate of any kind mailed to my doorstep! hahaha!


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 25, 2005)

> I like Cadburry Cream eggs..


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I like Cadburry Cream eggs.. they are my favorite candy ever.  I usually eat like 5, and get sick, and need a nap
> 
> How are you?  Any news on the mutt



OMG, OMG, OMG!!!  I think I might have a dog, so excited, so excited, I got the green light from the SPCA in so far as she's been assessed and is ready for full adoption, she is apparently VERY affectionate and loves attention and to play she will need to undergo obedience training.
I can't put my name down for her though and even though they open at 9am they don't start adoptions until 12pm but you can bet your ass I will be there at 9am to see if I can at least get some paperwork started and if not I will be back at 11:30am pacing! lol
Ugh... I won't sleep tonight, I haven't told Rod or the kids yet, I won't believe she's ours until I have her in my clutch!
Okay, I haven't been this excited in ... forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Man I am 29 years old and I have NEVER in my life eaten a cadbury cream egg. It isn't that I don't want to, it just never happened. I always went for the solid chocolate bunnies, Peeps, jelly beans (except the black ones - ick), and solid chocolate mini eggs. I should try one, too bad they're hard to find in the middle of june. hahahah!
> 
> And yeah, kerry - i meant to ask if there was an update on the dog situation!?



Oh yes, this is another dog, don't think I've posted about her yet... she's an 8 month old shepard cross, short haired and so fricking cute... be sure if we get her there will be plenty of pics posted here shortly!!!   

Cadbury's cream eggs... definately seem to be a love 'em or loathe them type deal... a lot of peeps find them to sickly sweet... wusses!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> OMG, OMG, OMG!!! I think I might have a dog, so excited, so excited, I got the green light from the SPCA in so far as she's been assessed and is ready for full adoption, she is apparently VERY affectionate and loves attention and to play she will need to undergo obedience training.
> I can't put my name down for her though and even though they open at 9am they don't start adoptions until 12pm but you can bet your ass I will be there at 9am to see if I can at least get some paperwork started and if not I will be back at 11:30am pacing! lol
> Ugh... I won't sleep tonight, I haven't told Rod or the kids yet, I won't believe she's ours until I have her in my clutch!
> Okay, I haven't been this excited in ... forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OMG OMG OMG!!! I'm so happy for you! Well... you know, i'm reserving SOME of the happy/excited-ness for when you have the dog in your clutch indeed, but YAYYYY! So what are ya going to name her? Are you going to dress her up in all sorts of trendy canine apparel?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OMG OMG OMG!!! I'm so happy for you! Well... you know, i'm reserving SOME of the happy/excited-ness for when you have the dog in your clutch indeed, but YAYYYY! So what are ya going to name her? Are you going to dress her up in all sorts of trendy canine apparel?



Hahaha... I don't know, I need to get a guide to dog owning for dummies that's for damn sure... I've never owned one and don't have a clue!  I'm already sitting here scratching my head pondering what supplies I will need immediately.
Her name is Nakita I think, or was it Natika... can't remember, not that fond of it but it might grow on me, it might get changed, we'll see how attached she is to it.  LOL I was expecting to get a male, just because we've always had male pets... I wanted to call it Dobby! lmao  If you've seen Harry Potter you'll know who Dobby is, I love that character, he makes me laugh my ass off and with the British accent and all - BUT - Dobby is no name for a something so pretty.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

Dobby!!! I LOVE IT

 Hows it goin Gorgeous?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

i hate dogs.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2005)

Just had the crappiest workout... unfortunately right before training I get a call from my ex father-in-law informing me that the reason the kids haven't seen or heard from my ex in the past 10 weeks is due to the fact he's been fucked up on drugs... again!
Not sure what he's been on but thinking crack or heroin though... fucking loser!  
6 years later and he's still playing the victim, it's pathetic.  
Anyhow, my mind wasn't on my workout it was on how to protect my kids, I don't trust him to parent them safely anymore, he can't afford to even buy them the basic essentials when they are in his care, he's proved this over and over, hell he can't even afford a fricking toothbrush for them, he's been fired at least 7 times in the past 5 years, probably more.... ugh... he's about 10,000 in arrears in support payments.
3 years ago he was on my door laying on the sob story how he'd got involved in drugs and was suffering from low self-esteem but he was getting his shit together... yeah right!
I've told his dad he needs to get into a recovery program and stay clean for at least 3 months before I will consider letting him see the kids unsupervised... thing is Rod having been a ex drug addict (14 years clean and sober) he sees a lot of the signs and symptoms and can cut through the bullshit way faster than a lot of us who have never been there, he's been calling this for months.

*Upper Body:*

Apex Shoulder Press 12/7/6 - #9/#9/#9 - RI30
DB Incline Press 8/7/8 - 35/30/25 - RI30
Wide Grip Lat Pull Down 10/9/9 - #9/#9/#8 -RI30
DB Standing Side Laterals 12/12/12 - 15/15/15 - RI30
Pec Deck - Rear Delts 15/15/15 - #10/#10/#10 - RI30
Cable Straight Bar Tricep Press 7/9/8 - #10/#9/#8
Reverse Grip Chins 1/2/2 - BW/Negs/Negs - RI60


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i hate dogs.



More than people?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Dobby!!! I LOVE IT
> 
> Hows it goin Gorgeous?



Um... as you can see from the above post - not so good! lol
Thanks for stopping by though.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> More than people?




yeah, dogs are gross.  they smell, they shit everywhere, they bark, they can't talk.  they annoy the shit out of me.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, dogs are gross.  they smell, they shit everywhere, they bark, they can't talk.  they annoy the shit out of me.



Um... I sense you are still feeling cruddy?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, dogs are gross.  they smell, they shit everywhere, they bark, they can't talk.  they annoy the shit out of me.



Dont forget the HAIR!  All over the place..


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Um... I sense you are still feeling cruddy?




no no, this has nothing to do with my mood.  I genuienly hate dogs.  I think they are disgusting creatures.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no no, this has nothing to do with my mood.  I genuienly hate dogs.  I think they are disgusting creatures.



So you don't want a puppy as a wedding gift then?   Damn!
Well your opinion is the same as my dads... hence I have never had a dog before! lol


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> So you don't want a puppy as a wedding gift then?   Damn!
> Well your opinion is the same as my dads... hence I have never had a dog before! lol




my father hates dogs too.  we never had one growing up.  no pets, no cats either.  maybe that is why i hate dogs.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> my father hates dogs too.  we never had one growing up.  no pets, no cats either.  maybe that is why i hate dogs.



Well with my dad those reasons may 'also' have come into play but I know for a fact he was scared shitless of all dogs too... he just wouldn't admit it.
I must admit I am definately wary of them since I don't know what to expect.
Okay two more hours before I go down to harass them at the SPCA... and I was right I barely slept.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> my father hates dogs too. we never had one growing up. no pets, no cats either. maybe that is why i hate dogs.


 That is too bad... your family missed out. every family should have at least one family pet growing up. A dog (or cat, etc.) teaches responsibility,  provides companionship, and especially these days where most families don't do jack shit together, a pet can bring a family closer.

 Yeah, the downside to having a pet includes: vet bills, finding someone to care for it when you go on vacation (or putting it in a doggy resort or kennel or taking it with you when you go which is not only a pain in the ass but expensive), emotional attachment and all the feelings that go with it, when the animal gets sick, or passes away or has to be put to sleep, or is lost...

 But honestly, to me, though I am in no position to have a pet now, having a dog or cat enriches your life. I miss my pets dearly. They become like people, their personalities come out if you have them long enough, where you come home and it's like coming home to an old friend who knows you better than anyone else. 

 Just my opinion.

 (sorry for hijacking your journal kerry!)


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Um... as you can see from the above post - not so good! lol
> Thanks for stopping by though.




 Would the Lady like a flower? Sorry you had a bad time!!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 26, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That is too bad... your family missed out. every family should have at least one family pet growing up. A dog (or cat, etc.) teaches responsibility,  provides companionship, and especially these days where most families don't do jack shit together, a pet can bring a family closer.
> 
> Yeah, the downside to having a pet includes: vet bills, finding someone to care for it when you go on vacation (or putting it in a doggy resort or kennel or taking it with you when you go which is not only a pain in the ass but expensive), emotional attachment and all the feelings that go with it, when the animal gets sick, or passes away or has to be put to sleep, or is lost...
> 
> ...



Awww... cute kitty!
Hey, I totally agree Ivonne.
And the 'spending time together' issue is one of the many reasons I want a dog.  They definately add to a family, our cat brings us huge amounts of entertainment and has a very unique personality, although I never had dogs growing up we always had something, always cats, a bunny, mice, goldfish and so on, I don't like the caged animal aspect anymore after having hammies for the kids and having to euthanize both of them!   
The going away thing isn't really an issue for us, Rod hates travelling so the only one likely to be out of town is me! lol
I know a lot of people with Patrick's view and that's fine too, some people just aren't pet people... as for the comments though, 'they smell' - then you bathe them, hell my hamsters got a bath every 5 day days or so... literally! lol
They bark - you can train them so they don't obsessantly bark, 'they shit everywhere' - true... but they can't stink any worse than Rod and 'they can't talk' - at least they won't tell about how their last bowel movement was!!!   
Anyhow, wish me luck... I am gonna be soooo disappointed if this doesn't pan out... and I'm shitting myself a bit now about Rod's reaction, he'll likely be mad for about 2 split seconds and then fall madly in love with her... he's a sucker for animals!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Would the Lady like a flower? Sorry you had a bad time!!!



Awww... thanks Michael, flowers always most appreciated.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2005)

Kerry....are you gonna put tape on the new doggies feet or tape her tail down?  LOL

I'd be lost without my pets.  I've had my Boxer since she was 12 weeks old, she's soon to be 8, my greyhound I've had  4 years and my cat since 91.  She's getting to be an old biotch.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 26, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Kerry....are you gonna put tape on the new doggies feet or tape her tail down?  LOL
> 
> I'd be lost without my pets.  I've had my Boxer since she was 12 weeks old, she's soon to be 8, my greyhound I've had  4 years and my cat since 91.  She's getting to be an old biotch.



LOL, that's _exactly_ why Rod told me I can't have a dog... he reckons I will terrorize it too much.
Actually I don't think terrorizing the dog would be good and I want the kids to learn respect for her... they will likely live longer as a result!   
Looks like Link won't get any mercy from having a new pet in the house.
I think it will be good for him though... he might actually trim his fat ass down now running away and will likely burn lots of cals from all that nervous tension! lol


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2005)

Kerry...You'll do that when the kids are at school.  LMAO


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2005)

I dont think you can train itto not bark.. and you might not be happy when right after you bath it, the dog goes and rolls in the dirt.  They dont like to be 'clean'.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 26, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Kerry...You'll do that when the kids are at school.  LMAO



You know me well!   

Ah, alas it is not to be, I did get her but the SPCA lady was concerned about how 'spirited' she was and wasn't sure of her temperament with children, that and fact that she had had no obedience training thus far and was not house broken so I got to take her home for a 'trial run'.
OMFG... she just about pulled me over on the way to the car and lets just say when she got home 'spirited' was one way to describe it, holy shit! lol
We decided she was just too much dog for us, if only we owned a farm but good lord I don't think I would have had a home left by tonight had we kept her. 
Let me tell you though it didn't take me long to fall for her and on the way back to the SPCA she was so damn affectionate, I felt sick returning her.
It was the right decision but I still feel blue.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You know me well!
> 
> Ah, alas it is not to be, I did get her but the SPCA lady was concerned about how 'spirited' she was and wasn't sure of her temperament with children, that and fact that she had had no obedience training thus far and was not house broken so I got to take her home for a 'trial run'.
> OMFG... she just about pulled me over on the way to the car and lets just say when she got home 'spirited' was one way to describe it, holy shit! lol
> ...


 hang in there kerry. the right doggie will come along for your and your family. you did make the right decision on this one though, for you guys as well as the dog.. 

 So i guess your family now knows they're getting a dog, huh? hahaha!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2005)

Kerry....Have you thought of adopting a greyhound?  Big couch potatoes, very laid back, good temperment.....lazy and will pig the bed.

Katy is on the smaller size for greys, she's about 45 lbs soaking wet.  Sweet and very prissy too.  They don't bark much either.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 26, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Kerry....Have you thought of adopting a greyhound?  Big couch potatoes, very laid back, good temperment.....lazy and will pig the bed.
> 
> Katy is on the smaller size for greys, she's about 45 lbs soaking wet.  Sweet and very prissy too.



You know what... a greyhound would be awesome!  
I love them, I didn't know they were so laid back! lol
I am not really a small dog lover - as in the doggies that are 10 - 30lbs, they are just not my cup of tea and a lot of the bigger dogs are just too BIG or too zealous.
I haven't seen or heard much about greyhounds but maybe I will look into that further... thanks for the idea Jodie.
I just had a nap and was dreaming doggies the whole time.   

Ivonne, um yup... I think bringing the dog home to visit was a dead give away for the family! lol  Funniest thing I ever saw was Link when he saw the dog in his living room, I swear he increased his size by like four times in a split second, it was hilarious!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 26, 2005)

Have been researching Greyhounds more and Jodie, I am so glad you suggested this avenue!!!  
This really does sound like the perfect compromise for our family, I still get my 'big dog', I have read that the average size ranges from 50 - 85lbs but without the 'big dog' antics.  I love Greyhounds but seriously thought they'd be like Great Danes who need walking 4 times per day and massive space. I've been searching adoption sites for Greyhounds in the area and have found a couple and filled out some preliminary application forms.  I was a bit worried about adopting a purebred dog because of the medical complications they usually come with plus their short life span, however it seems that the Greyhound is very low on physical defects and their life span on average is 12 - 15 years, another bonus is that many of them get along really well with cats... good news for Linky! lol
After this morning Rod was pretty adamant that we would have to go with a small lap dog or no dog, based on that I was thinking no dog BUT I convinced him to check into Greyhounds a little further and he thinks that he would go for a Greyhound, plus adopting one feels like a good thing to do.
Rod also has a soft spot for Greyhounds purely based on our collection of antiques, in the Deco period Greyhounds were featured a lot in art and oramentation... it's just another draw for us.
So, on with the doggie hunt, all is not lost yet.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Let me tell you though it didn't take me long to fall for her and on the way back to the SPCA she was so damn affectionate, I felt sick returning her.
> It was the right decision but I still feel blue.



You sent it to its death


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

Sounds like you put your foot down!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2005)

Kerry...Greys think they are small lap dogs.  LOL


----------



## BritChick (Mar 26, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Kerry...Greys think they are small lap dogs.  LOL



That's hilarious!  She's so cute Jodie.   
Well I've spent some time today talking to the president of the association that I found and one other lady from the same association and I'm very excited.
The are expecting a new batch of dogs this week and have several currently ready for adoption.
The plan is that tomorrow we will get an in home interview so that we can make an application and then we can begin the selection process once approved.  
The lady who is coming tomorrow is bringing her two Greyhounds for us to meet.  
Rod is getting totally into this now and since we are going to go through such a process to get this dog we've told the kids exactly what we are planning... oh man, what have I done?! lol   

On another, not so chipper, note I've been in more contact with my ex-in-laws today figuring out what has been going on with my ex... today I spoke with his sister and it turns out he's been on heroin for the past two years... oh bliss.   
She is really trying to help him and we are all working together (myself and in-laws) with regards to what's best for my kids... thankfully that's one good thing.
Unfortunately my ex is still in victim mode and though he's saying he wants to get clean he is not accepting any accountability yet... this is going to be a looooooong road.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 27, 2005)

*HAPPY EASTER * girlfriend


----------



## BritChick (Mar 27, 2005)

*Stats 20 Weeks/19 Weeks:*

Weight 167.8lbs/163lbs 
Chest 40"/40"
Waist 28.5"/27.75"
Hips 40"/39.5"
Upper Thigh 23.25"/23"
Mid Thigh 20.5"/20.75"
Calves 14"/14"
Biceps 13.25"/13.25"
Forearms 10.75"/10.5"


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow, your waist went down quite a bit for 1 week. Making some good progress Kerry.

 Happy Easter


----------



## BritChick (Mar 27, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Wow, your waist went down quite a bit for 1 week. Making some good progress Kerry.
> 
> Happy Easter



 Thanks Denise... Happy Easter to you too!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 27, 2005)

mmmm hips 

Happy Easter!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2005)

How did it go with the doggie visit?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> mmmm hips
> 
> Happy Easter!



Hey cheeky... right back at ya!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 27, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> How did it go with the doggie visit?



Jodie, I am so in love with this breed, wow... what a classy dog!  
We actually have the in home interview scheduled for tomorrow.  
Today we went to a local Easter event for the public where we found out that the Greyhound association that we will be adopting through were having a booth, we got to meet about 8 greyhounds, all just stunning creatures and learnt a lot about them.  
They were so great around the kids and vice versa and we stayed for a couple of hours and took a couple of the dogs for a walk.
We have found 3 dogs ready for adoption now which may be suitable for us and if not there are more arriving next week but they will need to go into a foster home for a period of time first.
This is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi hi!

 Hey britchick, you know in your website you got your gallery and all...well who took those pictures? A professional? How exactly that goes down?

 I want to get a general idea so that I can shop around and get something setup for August. By doing this I stay VERY focused on losing all the fat and looking good for a shot like that. Just for my personal gains & handing out at the gym with signatures w/ small fee.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Jodie, I am so in love with this breed, wow... what a classy dog!
> We actually have the in home interview scheduled for tomorrow.
> Today we went to a local Easter event for the public where we found out that the Greyhound association that we will be adopting through were having a booth, we got to meet about 8 greyhounds, all just stunning creatures and learnt a lot about them.
> They were so great around the kids and vice versa and we stayed for a couple of hours and took a couple of the dogs for a walk.
> ...


They are awesome.  Big dogs that think they are small.  
Our Grey is very scared of thunderstorms or rain, so don't be suprised if yours is too.  She'll jump in the bathtub and stay there until the rain or whatever stops.  If we are outside and it starts, she is belining for the apt. and the bathtub.

Did you see them smile?  When they are happy or content, they get these shitty lil grins on their lips.  Ccraig doesn't believe me, but they do.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 28, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Hi hi!
> 
> Hey britchick, you know in your website you got your gallery and all...well who took those pictures? A professional? How exactly that goes down?
> 
> I want to get a general idea so that I can shop around and get something setup for August. By doing this I stay VERY focused on losing all the fat and looking good for a shot like that. Just for my personal gains & handing out at the gym with signatures w/ small fee.



Hey Yunier,
Some were taken by my husband, it was just sort of a mess about shoot because I am sooo not a model and feel like a wanker in front of the camera, he managed to get a few decent ones but there were hundreds that were bloody awful and the rest were taken by a local amateur fitness photographer, I did a bit of searching in my area and then conversed with him for a while online before we finally set up a shoot.
I was offered the option of doing TFP (time for prints) shoots with a couple of other photographers, this is great because it costs you absolutely nothing BUT you get no control over the pics... I wasn't comfortable with the concept last year, I wanted full control over where my ass would be pasted! lol  
This year I plan to do a couple of TFP shoots with some photographers that I believe to be very legitimate.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 28, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> They are awesome.  Big dogs that think they are small.
> Our Grey is very scared of thunderstorms or rain, so don't be suprised if yours is too.  She'll jump in the bathtub and stay there until the rain or whatever stops.  If we are outside and it starts, she is belining for the apt. and the bathtub.
> 
> Did you see them smile?  When they are happy or content, they get these shitty lil grins on their lips.  Ccraig doesn't believe me, but they do.



I DID see them smile, that's too funny, that's what I said to Rod "look at them grin"! lol
We were actually walking the dogs in the rain yesterday so I guess these ones were used to it, I think that's cute that yours is scared of storms.
We are now thinking of taking on two! lol  Oh man, but we will see what the ladies say today.
You know the other things I like about these dogs is they are all 'in your face' dogs, they are in your face but not licking and slobbering and drooling, they are affectionate but not over bearing.
Seriously Jodie I'm so glad you happened to read my journal and point me in this direction.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2005)

two would be awesome!  Having a play mate!  Get girls, that way you don't have to worry about the "lipstick".  That just grosses me out!  I don't like boy dogs, only girl ones.  LOL  Craig lives in a house full of girls!  Plus the girls don't get the visitor since they will be spayed.  

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh kewl!  They smiled and grinned for you guys!!!  Its so cute because they get that smirk on their face. 

Katy may be scared because she may have been abused when they raced her, we don't know much about her racing career.  Her breeder is no longer around.  In thier ears they have their breeder number, there is a website that is suppose to have all their career info on it.  They also have thier date of birth tattooed in the ear as well.  

I'm glad you guys are giving serious thought to the breed, they are wonderful big babies.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 28, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> two would be awesome!  Having a play mate!  Get girls, that way you don't have to worry about the "lipstick".  That just grosses me out!  I don't like boy dogs, only girl ones.  LOL  Craig lives in a house full of girls!  Plus the girls don't get the visitor since they will be spayed.
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh kewl!  They smiled and grinned for you guys!!!  Its so cute because they get that smirk on their face.
> 
> ...



We've been looking more into the dogs we are considering, there are four so far.  Ideally we would like an older dog mayber 5 and a younger one maybe 1 - 2, Rod would like a male and female, I really don't care.
We been searching their racing history etc., it's very cool.
Um "lipstick"?  You've lost me here.   
Well we finished the adoption approval part and now we have to check with the foster homes about the dogs we are looking into... once we have narrowed it down we will be making a trip down to Washington to view and hopefully adopt.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 28, 2005)

OMFG... I just realized what you mean by lipstick! ROFLMFAO... never heard that before!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2005)

With Grey's...don't pick which one you like.  Let the Grey pick you. 

I went in wanting a blk one, but they didn't want anything to do with me.  I looked at about 6 different ones and katy was the one that picked me.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> OMFG... I just realized what you mean by lipstick! ROFLMFAO... never heard that before!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 28, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> With Grey's...don't pick which one you like.  Let the Grey pick you.



why just greys?  I would assume that if a dog wasn't responsive to you, it's probably best to pick another one.

Not sure how much this is true, but we heard from our friend that rescued a Greyhound from a 'racing kennel' that some are abused - raised strictly for racing and after that, not much care or human contact is made.  Again, not sure if there is any truth to it, but that their dog was defy afraid of mostly males.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 28, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> why just greys?  I would assume that if a dog wasn't responsive to you, it's probably best to pick another one.
> 
> Not sure how much this is true, but we heard from our friend that rescued a Greyhound from a 'racing kennel' that some are abused - raised strictly for racing and after that, not much care or human contact is made.  Again, not sure if there is any truth to it, but that their dog was defy afraid of mostly males.



One thing I've found out in the past couple of days is most greyhounds are NOT abused, it's a common fallacy, yes they are raised purely for racing and they live in kennels all their lives but an unhappy dog won't race, the kennel hands work for minimum wage and most do it for pure love of the animals, you have to remember that this is all these dogs have ever known, when they go to their first homes they have never walked on carpet, seen a mirror etc., etc., everything is so new to them... and they apparently unbelieving grateful.

I get what Jodie is saying about the greyhounds though, the are very different to me than other dogs I've been around, they seem to make a connection with you very quickly or not, not that they don't like you but certain dogs single out certain people, some like women more, some like men, yesterday I had an alpha male that singled me out and that was it I was it's leaning post for the day, it was very cool.  I have heard some of the foster parents of these dogs say they wanted to keep their foster dog but did decide to let it go because the dog only made 'the connection' with one of the owners and not both, it's not that they were 'off' in any way or aggressive, it's seems though they either bond or don't from what I have seen so far.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> why just greys?  I would assume that if a dog wasn't responsive to you, it's probably best to pick another one.
> 
> Not sure how much this is true, but we heard from our friend that rescued a Greyhound from a 'racing kennel' that some are abused - raised strictly for racing and after that, not much care or human contact is made.  Again, not sure if there is any truth to it, but that their dog was defy afraid of mostly males.


each breeder is gonna treat their dogs differently.  They do mostly raise them to race, after their career is over, alot of the time the greys are distroyed.  That is where the rescues come in, they will take the dogs in, put them in foster care that will teach them how to be "normal".  They will teach them the basic skills like stairs, people, other pets, etc. things they may not be use to when they were at the track.  

Any dog that has been abused can be scared of people, one of my residents has this dog that totally runs the other direction when someone come close to it.

Very good point on any breed, you want one that wants to be with you.  

Kerry...be sure not to get one straight off the track, be sure they have been fostered.  I can see you trying to teach them to walk up stairs.     No tape for at least one month!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 28, 2005)

thank you ladies for the information ...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2005)

Kerry....I just found this:  Greyhound ChatBoard


----------



## BritChick (Mar 28, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> each breeder is gonna treat their dogs differently.  They do mostly raise them to race, after their career is over, alot of the time the greys are distroyed.  That is where the rescues come in, they will take the dogs in, put them in foster care that will teach them how to be "normal".  They will teach them the basic skills like stairs, people, other pets, etc. things they may not be use to when they were at the track.
> 
> Any dog that has been abused can be scared of people, one of my residents has this dog that totally runs the other direction when someone come close to it.
> 
> ...



Yeah, we discussed the straight off the track... poor fuckers wouldn't stand a chance with me! lol


----------



## BritChick (Mar 28, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Kerry....I just found this:  Greyhound ChatBoard



LOL I signed up to this forum about an hour ago... I was given a few others too and some wonderful resource information.  
The organization I am going through is GreyhoundPetsInc. and they seem to be a very connected well informed group of people... I'm already volunteered for a big greyhound walk they are having next month... ha, they've already roped me into helping out at a greyhound function next month!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 28, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> They do mostly raise them to race, after their career is over, alot of the time the greys are distroyed.



I heard that 30% of racing greyhound are still sent to their death when their careers end... that's pretty sickening.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL I signed up to this forum about an hour ago... I was given a few others too and some wonderful resource information.
> The organization I am going through is GreyhoundPetsInc. and they seem to be a very connected well informed group of people... I'm already volunteered for a big greyhound walk they are having next month... ha, they've already roped me into helping out at a greyhound function next month!


SUCKER!   LOL   j/k   You'll love it.  They look at me nuts when I come with Katy the Grey and Hanna the Fat Boxer wanna be.  Oh...Hanna got a shower yesterday with us in the tub.  She stunk.  Needed a bath, so she got in.    

I got Katy through Greyhound Pets of America, there is a branch not too far from where we live.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Gorgous, you like my smileys huh?
How bout this one?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

How are you doing?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 30, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I heard that 30% of racing greyhound are still sent to their death when their careers end... that's pretty sickening.


It is... 

Back when i had a house and a yard, I'd looked into adopting a retired racing greyhound. We have an organization here called Hollydogs (because it's in hollywood), and they exclusively rescue greyhounds and find them homes. I also ended up buying a book called Retired Racing Greyhounds For DUmmies (i know the title sounds dumb, har har har, but it was/is a great book). I passed it on to someone else or i'd ship it out to ya... but look it up on half.com or something.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 30, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> It is...
> 
> Back when i had a house and a yard, I'd looked into adopting a retired racing greyhound. We have an organization here called Hollydogs (because it's in hollywood), and they exclusively rescue greyhounds and find them homes. I also ended up buying a book called Retired Racing Greyhounds For DUmmies (i know the title sounds dumb, har har har, but it was/is a great book). I passed it on to someone else or i'd ship it out to ya... but look it up on half.com or something.



Ha... I've got the book already... along with two others! lol
I'm heading to WA tomorrow and hopefully will be returning with two greyhounds, one boy, one girl, both 5... I'm just getting the home ready today and doing some reading up on what to expect the first few days... oh and arguing over names with Rod and the kids! lol


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2005)

Did you workout yesterday?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2005)

Evening Gorgeous!!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Did you workout yesterday?



Hi Funky, 
Haven't trained since last week... got some health issues which I'm not gonna plaster in here but I'm hoping that I will be back at it in the next day or two.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Evening Gorgeous!!!



Good evening Michael.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 30, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Haven't trained since last week... got some health issues which I'm not gonna plaster in here but I'm hoping that I will be back at it in the next day or two.


Hope you'll be okay. Take care of yourself


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 31, 2005)

Health issues? I keep tellin you its not healthy to stay up all night thinking about me   

Seriously, I hope everything is okay,
Maybe this will help


----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ha... I've got the book already... along with two others! lol
> I'm heading to WA tomorrow and hopefully will be returning with two greyhounds, one boy, one girl, both 5... I'm just getting the home ready today and doing some reading up on what to expect the first few days... oh and arguing over names with Rod and the kids! lol




ok, wait a second here girlie..last i visited...you were THINKING about MAYBE getting ONE dog....now we are up to you chasing down TWO dogs...of a particular breed   too funny!!!  How are you Kerry?  I've missed you...you should log into MSN much more often girlfriend


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2005)

Kerry..............Did you get the babies??????  If so...PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I gotta see!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2005)

me too me too!!

Morning


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 1, 2005)

What Kerry has to look forward too times 2!!

Yes..that tongue was dry and icky!!  LOL


----------



## klmclean (Apr 1, 2005)

Have a great weekend Kerry, Can't wait to hear about your new pups


----------



## BritChick (Apr 2, 2005)

Just a quick update...
WE HAVE DOGGIES!!!!!!       
I am now the proud owner of two awesome greyhounds and am loving it!
First we have Nitro (kennel name formerly Rodrigo/racing name Dog Gone Bruiser), male, 5 years, tuxedo male, 80lbs.  A real momma's boy, he is never far behind and whines profusely when I am out of site.  It's believed he may have been a little neglected in his former foster home and was left outside too much, he's a touch sketchy with the kids, as in growling a bit when over petted but both the kids and he are learning each others boundaries... Taryn has a wicked 'mother's' voice and when she says "No!" Nitro knows she means business and he listens. 
And then there is Treacle (kennel name formerly Sonata/racing name Okie Sonata) - for those of you who aren't familiar with the word Treacle it's the British equivalent of Molasses... she's so sweet it was just the perfect name for her! She's a pale brindle with kitten soft fur and markings almost reminiscent of a tiger, she's 4 and weighs in at 65lbs.  
The kids are totally taken with both dogs as are myself and Rod.
Today we had our first in home obedience training lesson, Treacle already knows quite a few commands, Rodrigo doesn't appear to know too many at all... but he's catching on quickly!!!
They are both excellent on a leash.
I'm feeling pretty loved these days, both dogs have bonded with the family amazingly well... I'm already becoming a greyhound snob!   
Will post pics real soon.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 2, 2005)

woohoooooooooooooooooooooo!!  You got BIG babies!!

I am so glad they are working well for you guys!  Just be patient with them, they are very smart loving animals.  

Oh...those greys can be pretty snobby themselves!


----------



## BritChick (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks Jodie... there are just the coolest darn animals, truly smart and very loving.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 2, 2005)

I never did get a muzzle for Katy.  Never really needed it for her, but if the one is still adjusting to the kiddos its a great idea to have one.

Oh...these dogs NEVER get fat.  LOL
Are they sleeping in the kids beds yet?  LOL  This is where Katy is.....she ruts the blankets into a ball, like she is nesting.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 3, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I never did get a muzzle for Katy.  Never really needed it for her, but if the one is still adjusting to the kiddos its a great idea to have one.
> 
> Oh...these dogs NEVER get fat.  LOL
> Are they sleeping in the kids beds yet?  LOL  This is where Katy is.....she ruts the blankets into a ball, like she is nesting.



I think both dogs would be just fine without their muzzles and we've had them off lots in the house but we've been advised to keep them on whenever we go out, whenever we leave them home alone or if they are racing together, more for their protection than anyone elses because of their thin skin... it's also pretty reassuring until we figure out what's up with Nitro's growling, I have no problem with the muzzles and since their so used to them neither do they.
Both dogs are about 5lbs overweight so we're going to try to wean them back on their food a bit so we can see those last 2 - 3 ribs.
I have no problem with the dogs being on the sofa and beds but again because we are still establishing the heirachy in the family we've been told not to do that, it puts the dogs too equal on level with the kids... in time we'll allow them up, it's hard not to let them up and Treacle decided my bed looked comfy the other day and I felt so mean telling her 'off'. lol


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2005)

Sounds like Nitro is just adjusting to everything new around him.  They told us the same stuff about Katy, but they do that as a percaution to prtect themselves and the people around them.  Which is a good thing.

Katy gets her feelings hurt very easy if I fuss at her too much, she'll walk off and be a two year old poutting and such.  Your gonna have fun learning your two.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 3, 2005)

So far the dogs have almost opposite personalities than we would have expected.
Nitro is a TOTAL momma's boy, whines when I leave the room, bangs on the door with his muzzle when I am in the bathroom.  Treacle is a lot less sketchy than we thought she would be, in fact she's been a gem in every which way so far and is so gentle.
We started obedience training yesterday, Treacle already knows quite a few commands, Nitro just looks bewildered! lol  He's coming along though, I'm managing to get him to sit with some pressure on his ass and I'm having to press less hard each time and he's getting there quicker, they are also working on 'off' when food is being held out to them and then 'take it' when they comply... apparently the precursor to many other nifty tricks they are going to be learning.
Nitro is still having a few accidents inside... but my flooring is the shits anyway and all he's doing is expediting my request to have hardwood and tile put in to replace the carpets... bless him! 
Well we are heading out without the dogs now, I want to go out for 20 mins or so and see what happens when I do... I don't want them to get too dependant on me... I do need to be able to leave the house.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2005)

YOU are getting a Grey to sit?   Too funny!  They don't like to sit.  They would rather lay.  Something to do with their hind legs.  You'll have to take a pic of him sitting.  I would love to see it since katy doesn't sit too often, whgen she does, she looks retarded to me.  LOL

Have fun on your outting, I'm off to the pool to attempt to soak up some sunshine and put elastic in Nikki's suit bottoms.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 3, 2005)

How is Link adjusting to all this?


----------



## BritChick (Apr 3, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> YOU are getting a Grey to sit?   Too funny!  They don't like to sit.  They would rather lay.  Something to do with their hind legs.  You'll have to take a pic of him sitting.  I would love to see it since katy doesn't sit too often, whgen she does, she looks retarded to me.  LOL
> 
> Have fun on your outting, I'm off to the pool to attempt to soak up some sunshine and put elastic in Nikki's suit bottoms.



OMG Jodie this is hilarious... Treacle will sit at any given opportunity, she was taught this by her last owner - she sees you go to the food cupboard and she sought of skids and sits all at once and Nitro... damn we just came home and played the games we learnt yesterday and he's sitting now without me touching his ass, it's so cute, everyone goes nuts when he sits and he's lapping it up!  I will definately get a pic of Treacle sitting, she will hold it for quite a while and I'll see if Rod can get one of me getting Nitro to sit.

Sunshine???  You lucky devil... I guess my doggies are okay with the rain, good thing living in BC, we went for a walk this morning and there was a total downpour... they looked quite pathetic by the time we got home, as did I.  There is a lady here who makes really nice racing silk jackets for the greyhounds... they could use them for days like today.

Well we made it, we went for longer than I planned, we were out 50 mins, no accidents when we got home, just two VERY excited dogs... I made sure we all ignored them when we came home for a few mins so they don't associate our coming and going as anything major... but they've been giving nuzzles and kisses ever since.



> How is Link adjusting to all this?



Link's doing great... well sorta! lol
When we brought the dogs home we made sure Rod had him in his arms before I brought them in so the dogs realize he was here first... they couldn't care less, they really don't even bat an eyelid... meanwhile Link is impersonating a toilet brush and hissing like a mother fucker!   
We've baby gated all bedrooms at this point so that Link can get in and out of all of them (he goes under the gates) at his leisure.  He's been coming out when they are sleeping and walking amazingly close the them.
Yesterday their paths crossed on the stairs two dogs, one cat... Link did his hissing thing at them and they blanked him like he wasn't even there... I think he's going to come around and I'm glad they have no interest in tormenting him.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2005)

Hello Kerry, sounds like your VERY happy with the dogs, congrats, they are good lookin dogs too!!! How was your weekend? Have you come down off of 

 yet?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2005)

Kerry...teach them this...."get the kitty!"
Ohh..be careful of "kitty cookies"  LMAO


----------



## BritChick (Apr 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Kerry, sounds like your VERY happy with the dogs, congrats, they are good lookin dogs too!!! How was your weekend? Have you come down off of
> 
> yet?



Hi Michael, I am ecstatic with the dogs and yes I am still on cloud 9!!!


----------



## BritChick (Apr 3, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Kerry...teach them this...."get the kitty!"
> Ohh..be careful of "kitty cookies"  LMAO



Ewwww 'kitty cookies', yes I have heard of this... the litter tray is off limits! lol
I like "get the kitty!" LMAO


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2005)

the Boxer is the worst with those cookies.  I can find her whole head in the box.  I swat her on the ass her head hits the top and she pops out.  LMAO

almost as good as taping her nub down.  LMAO


----------



## BritChick (Apr 3, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> the Boxer is the worst with those cookies.  I can find her whole head in the box.  I swat her on the ass her head hits the top and she pops out.  LMAO
> 
> almost as good as taping her nub down.  LMAO



Well I am also relieved that neither of these guys are poop eaters which I hear is pretty common, I mean their own or each others... I could deal with it but I might not be so keen on letting them give me kisses!


----------



## BritChick (Apr 4, 2005)

This may come as a suprise but I actually have some fitness related stuff to put in my journal!

Started back at the gym today after taking one week off... I wasn't really looking forward to it beforehand but it was a good workout and now I feel great!   

*Lower Body:*

SLDL 3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3 - 205/215/215/215/215/215/215/215 - RI60
DB Split Squats 5/5/5/5 - 40/50/50/50 - RI45
Hyperextensions 8/8/8 - 25/25/25 - RI45
Donkey Calf Raises 12/12/12/12 - 240/240/240/240 - RI30

Trying to extend the time each day I am out of the house each day for the sake of the dogs but without over doing it and stressing them out so I omitted abs from my workout but will train them today at home.

When I got home there was an envelope from BCRPA... ugh... exam results!
I felt sick opening up this one, I was dreading seeing 'failed'... but I didn't!!!
I passed    pass mark for this exam was 70% and I only got 78% but hell that's fine by me... now I just need to get evaluated in the gym next week and then I'm officially done and can apply for the PT certificate!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 4, 2005)

Congradulations!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 4, 2005)

Great job Kerry.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks NT, Denise.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice workout.. I knew you would pass the test.  Bookworm


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2005)

on the W/o and the test results!!!


----------



## BritChick (Apr 4, 2005)

Here ya go Jodie, just for you... sitting greyhounds!   












Jake - Thanks for always having faith in me... I was so damn relieved to have passed!   

Michael - Thanks for the constant support!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2005)

LOL.  He has more issues with the sitting than she does.  Very cute!!

Congrats on passing your exam.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks Jodie... you're right he still look pretty spazzy sitting, mind you this is only his third day, sometimes he's into it and other times he has that 'fuck off and die' look in his eyes! lol


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 5, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks NT, Denise.



wow, that was almost very formal.  Well, you're welcome BritChick


----------



## BritChick (Apr 5, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> wow, that was almost very formal.  Well, you're welcome BritChick



Hi NT
Sorry for the formality! lol


----------



## BritChick (Apr 5, 2005)

*Upper Body:*

DB Shoulder Press 5/5/*5/5* - 30/30/*35/35* - RI60
Apex Lat Pull Down 6/6/6/6 - 100/90/80/80 - RI60
Narrow Grip Seated Row 5/5/5 - #13/#13/#13 - RI60
Push Ups 19/10/7 - RI60 

Shoulder press felt great today, tried Patrick's modified version for gimps and I was pain free and didn't feel out of control of the weight at all, also managed to get a new pb.   
Had to jump on the Seated Row machine instead of Cable Row as it was occupied and there were three monkeys working in with each other... didn't want to wait.
Push ups... pathetic!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2005)

nice workout.  good job on the shoulder press.  it is a much safer angle to press like that.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 5, 2005)

P or Brit ... what was the modified way to do the shoulder press?


----------



## BritChick (Apr 5, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> P or Brit ... what was the modified way to do the shoulder press?



Hope you don't mind Patrick... figured I'd just copy and paste the info as you described it in your e-mail to me.



> there are two ways we can do this:
> 
> 1) press on a high incline bench.  that will still emphasize the
> anterior delts enough
> ...



I did them the second way described.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Michael - Thanks for the constant support!


My pleasure!!!






Good lookin w/o there too Gorgeous!!!


----------



## BritChick (Apr 12, 2005)

Took the better part of a last week off from training and last night got back to the gym with Rod, I just trained with him, we weren't following any sort of program, just trying to get back in the groove.
Diet was off last week too and I was sick so last nights workout was pretty shitty to say the least... had a bit of fun razzing Rod though, he was having a very strong night and I was there to push him, when we got to Pec Dec I got to 130lbs and that a good training weight for me but felt easy, he was doing 180lbs... so for shits and giggles I told him he was a pussy and that I bet I could do 180lbs, he challenged me to it and I kicked out three of the fuckers unassisted!  He was a wee bit suprised - as was I, I was laughing pretty hard that I actually managed to do it... but then it was time to up my 130lbs because it was obviously too light!
This weekend I will work with Patrick on something new.
Have decided this really isn't my year to be competing, my heart isn't in it and I've got other stuff keeping me busy, soon I will be going back to full time employment plus the addition of two dogs to the family... I'm gonna be a basket case as it is just trying to juggle all the new stuff without the added competition stress... so I am quitting trying to force the issue, it's been tough and I've been going back and forth a lot on my decision in the past two months.
Looking forward to seeing what Patrick comes up with for me, now that I am not competing we can try lotsa new stuff.
The diet... well the diet will be what the diet will be, still basically eating right but if a party comes up or if that cookie is looking irresistible then to hell with it... I'll probably eat a lot better by just taking the pressure off myself for a while and not sweating it.

*Chest/Tris:*

Bench Press 3(2 Assisted)/4 (3 Assisted)/5/10 - 135/125/115/95
HS Incline Press 10/3(1 Assisted)/5(1 Assisted)/5 - 90/115/105/90
Pec Deck 10/10/3/5 - #12/#13/#18/#16
Cable Straight Bar Tricep Press 9/7/1 - #8/#9/#10
Cable Overhead Tricep Press 7/5/6 - #3/#4/#3


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks for the shoulder posting Mrs. Brit.  

You know what's best for you and competing.  How are the dogs working out for you and the family?  It's like having a baby again, or at least that's what I found.  We're thinking about adding a rotty as a companion to Baby next year.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 12, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> thanks for the shoulder posting Mrs. Brit.
> 
> You know what's best for you and competing.  How are the dogs working out for you and the family?  It's like having a baby again, or at least that's what I found.  We're thinking about adding a rotty as a companion to Baby next year.



Hi Steve and thanks.   

Dogs are awesome! Truly loving the new additions to the family, they are very smart, gentle dogs... they are learing to play, that's one thing we find - having been racing dogs they don't know 'how' to play but it's fun teaching them and they are catching on quickly.
Having lots of fun with obedience training!
Will you get a puppy or adopt an older one?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey Gorgeous, I knew you could do it!!! Awesome numbers. Can't wait to see your new routine, take care!!!


----------



## BritChick (Apr 13, 2005)

Final PT evalution today, thank fuck!  It seems like I've been doing these courses for ages.  It's a two hour evaluation... gawd knows what they're gonna put me through for two hours.   

Last night was leggies, pretty good considering I really didn't feel like training at all, I was so tired I just wanted to go to bed.

*Legs:*

Incline Leg Press 10/10/8/5/5 - 270/360/450/500/500
H-Squat Machine 10/10/8 - 360/400/450
Lying Leg Curl 8/6/12/12 - 70/70/60/60
Donkey Calf Raises 12/12/10 - 240/240/240


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2005)

I'd like to get another puppy from the SPCA.  I've heard so much about puppy mills that I'm not sure how to tell a puppy mill apart from a respected kennel that raises dogs.  Maybe we'll get lucky and find a rotty puppy at the SPCA.  Or, we may end up taking home a couple of puppies just begging to come home.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Gorgeous!!! Congrats on the final part, almost finished huh?!!?


----------



## BritChick (Apr 13, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'd like to get another puppy from the SPCA.  I've heard so much about puppy mills that I'm not sure how to tell a puppy mill apart from a respected kennel that raises dogs.  Maybe we'll get lucky and find a rotty puppy at the SPCA.  Or, we may end up taking home a couple of puppies just begging to come home.



Steve gotta tell ya that I saw shitloads of rotties and pitbulls in the two weeks we were looking at the SPCA, it's kinda sad they get such a bad rap as being 'mean' dogs...  I only saw a couple of rottie pups but they do seem to surface.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o there Gorgeous!!! Congrats on the final part, almost finished huh?!!?



Thanks Michael... I'M DONE!!!!!!!!!   

Just copying all the various docs I need to send in to receive my certification.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2005)

WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, congrats Kerry   You must be sooooooo happy and relieved it's over


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 14, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Steve gotta tell ya that I saw shitloads of rotties and pitbulls in the two weeks we were looking at the SPCA, it's kinda sad they get such a bad rap as being 'mean' dogs...  I only saw a couple of rottie pups but they do seem to surface.



maybe it's depends on what city ones lives in.  We've been looking, but haven't seen any rotties at our local SPCA.  It's hard to look though, because you really want a specific type of dog, but seeing the other dogs can pull at your heart. 

My wife was looking at another dog on the SPCA website that was like the one we have.  The other day, she mentioned it was gone, and my daughter asked "Did someone buy him or was it put to sleep"  You can't help but think that because that dog was there for so long, that it probably was put down.  

Does your SPCA have a website out there?


----------



## BritChick (Apr 14, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> maybe it's depends on what city ones lives in.  We've been looking, but haven't seen any rotties at our local SPCA.  It's hard to look though, because you really want a specific type of dog, but seeing the other dogs can pull at your heart.
> 
> My wife was looking at another dog on the SPCA website that was like the one we have.  The other day, she mentioned it was gone, and my daughter asked "Did someone buy him or was it put to sleep"  You can't help but think that because that dog was there for so long, that it probably was put down.
> 
> Does your SPCA have a website out there?



Yes, there's a website for the Lower Mainland SPCA and then you click on which city you live in and it will list all the available animals, we've got about 8 shelters that are very within a 30 minute drive from us.  I think the site tells you if the dogs have been fostered or adopted.

I know what you mean about looking at the dogs and wanting to take them home with you though, it can be quite heart breaking going to these places.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks Michael, Jeni.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 14, 2005)

*Back/Biceps:*

Wide Grip Pull Down 9/7/5 - 100/100/100
Narrow Grip Low Row 8/9/8 - 90/90/80
Hyperextensions 10/8/8 - 25/25/25
BB Bent Over Row 10/8/6 - 80/85/85
Preacher Curls 6/6/4 - 65/65/65
DB Standing Curls 8/8/6 - 30/30/30
Cable Straight Bar Curl 6/6/6 - #8/#7/#6


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice workout.  No competing huh.. As long as your happy


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2005)

Congrats on the certification!


----------



## BritChick (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Jake, thanks and yeah I think no competing is the way to go this year for me. 

Helloooo Jilly... long time no see, thanks for stopping by!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2005)

You need to get on MSN one of these days


----------



## BritChick (Apr 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You need to get on MSN one of these days



Hi handsome... I know, I know... I'm neglecting my friends.   
My fucking hot water tank broke on me today, there was a MASSIVE bang from the furnace room today and when I opened the door it was pissing water out of it, there was 1 1/2" on the furnace room floor... fawwwwk... I've got someone coming out this afternoon to replace it... $900 later   ugh and to think I cancelled my trips to Nationals and the Emerald Cup to save some pennies... I need a job!  Someone needs to respond to my resume and offer me something good and immediate!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Gorgeous, hows it goin?


----------



## BritChick (Apr 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Gorgeous, hows it goin?



Hi Michael, 
It's going great, busy as heck right now but it's all good, this week has been interviews and training seminars, working on promotion material for myself and building a new fence for my backyard, plus my own workouts... need more hours in the day!
How are things with you?
I am popping in and out of here when I have a few minutes but not that frequently.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2005)

Sounds pretty hectic. Things are going well here, take care and I look forward to talking at ya again!!!


----------



## BritChick (Jul 10, 2005)

Good grief!  That can't be right can it??!!! My last post was on Apr 21... holy crap!
Okay, well I only came in to say I'm really, really, REALLY fucking tired! lol
Still working 7 days per week with clients, still training for the BC's just under 4 weeks away (did I mention I'm tired?!   ), still taking a whole schwack of additional courses, still busy with the new doggies (not quite so new now), getting ready for a new kitty... ha, yes, we're insane... I'll soon be charging admission to this zoo!
Still rushing my ass off taking the kids to there many activities... I think Rod still lives here, we pass fleetingly on the stairs every once in a while.
Heck... give me 3 months and I'll be back with an update!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 10, 2005)

Damn you haven't posted in forever! How are the workouts going, and your diet?


----------



## BritChick (Jul 10, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Damn you haven't posted in forever! How are the workouts going, and your diet?



I know! lol

Diet has been really tough this time around, my weight has been bouncing between 153lbs and 159lbs, I'm like a fricking yoyo... now working with a National level bb for the last month to see if he can help me get my lower body conditioning down... I'm very frustrated right now but 'pissed off' works as a wonderful motivator for me!   We figure I've got about another 10lbs to shave off in the last 4 weeks.  My diet has recently changed completely very low on the starchy carbs, breakky only and the rest all fibrous... I'm just beat, my body likes starch! lol
Training has been good but not sure how my energy levels will effect the upcoming ones... nearly there though.

How are you Mike?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2005)

It's not easy doing what we do, thats what seperates us from the rest of the world!!! Stick with it, your a champion just for living the lifestyle we choose!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm good BC, thanks for asking. Today I hit 2 weeks with the same journal, and no binges so far. So things are going pretty well for me. Back on Westside, and I'm back with Saturday Fever (now Fighting Irish I believe) giving me workout advice.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 27, 2005)

Quick update... 11 days out and feeling great, just dipped down to 146.8lbs  and feeling very close to being ready, looking harder and tighter than ever and feeling pretty good right now, Rod thinks I should try my hand at bb in November... hmmm, ya never know! lol  That would be kinda fun Rod, myself and my daughter all in the same show!   

Few pics below...

Last year I was told I had no chest muscle... I don't think the head judge can accuse me of that this year!   

In the yard with my daughter who goes between 'wow, you look awesome mum' to 'ew gross!'!   

... oh and yes that IS a crow you see in my house and on my head!  It's a baby that was being rejected by all the other crows on one of Rod's job sites, the other birds were attacking it and appearing to try to kill it, it essentially adopted Rod and spent the day on his wheel barrow.

Okay, so initially I was less than enamoured!  Under two weeks out from contest and a wee bit stressed to come home and find a baby bird shitting on my office equipment... however, we've given it an entire spare room and I have to admit I'm getting suckered into loving this bloody animal.  I go in the room and put my arm out and he/she flys straight to me, he loves human interaction and is VERY tame, it's only a baby so I think it sees us as it's parents or something.
For a crow it has to be the world's crappiest hider... it tries to hide pennies in my hair!  When my hair is wet and curly it will tug on it like it's worms.  It falls off of wherever it perches in the middle of the night with a rather loud crash and is a thief through and through.  Oh and if you have anything remotely shiney on your person watch out it loves earings, artificial nails... oh yeah and eye balls! lol


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2005)

fuckin' hell you look insane!!!  Great job!  Good luck in 11 days.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey Stevie... thanks for the licker! lol 

Thanks Funky... I'll post pics from the show as soon as I get 'em.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 27, 2005)

No chest muscle? That's INSANE.

Good luck BC!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 27, 2005)

holy crap kerry! you look RIIIIIIIIIPPED! I'd better send you a "duct tape" shirt! hahahah! Good luck! This is the home stretch!


----------



## BritChick (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Ivonne... I wish I could maintain it year round!!! lol

Okay, looking into your t-shirts now.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 28, 2005)

WOW Kerry, you look AMAZING    And when I'm in the area, I'd love to visit your zoo


----------



## BritChick (Jul 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> WOW Kerry, you look AMAZING    And when I'm in the area, I'd love to visit your zoo



Hey stranger, nice to see ya!   

You can visit my zoo anytime... though hopefully after I've replaced all the flooring by then, right now I'm embarrassed to have anyone over... toilet training my greys has been um... challenging! lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn. Lookin' awesome Kerry. Good luck in your comp.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks Denise. 
Are you heading to the O this year?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2005)

Naw probably not. I heard it's being held at the Orleans hotel this year though because it's a bigger venue and a bit more affordable than Mandaley Bay.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 30, 2005)

Lookin KILLER!!! Your gonna ROCK at your competition!!! How are ya feelin Sister Kerry?


----------



## BritChick (Jul 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin KILLER!!! Your gonna ROCK at your competition!!! How are ya feelin Sister Kerry?



Hey Michael   
Hmmmm... apart from the fact that I may divorce my husband over the fricking crow I'm great! lol  Seriously, this 'situation' is so not funny and I could do without the stress this final week but oh well!   
Physique wise - feeling great, bit low on the old energy but that's to be expected... nearly there.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 30, 2005)

Hang in there, your lookin awesome!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 31, 2005)

WOW great pics!!!! Almost there and you are gonna kick some ass at your comp!!!!!    

Miss ya lots!


----------



## BritChick (Jul 31, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> WOW great pics!!!! Almost there and you are gonna kick some ass at your comp!!!!!
> 
> Miss ya lots!



Where the hell have you been hiding and are you coming to Vegas???!

How's life?

I want peanut butter so bad right now Jilly! lol


----------



## ZECH (Aug 1, 2005)

Looking great K!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 1, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Looking great K!



Thank you.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 1, 2005)

...

HOLY #$%&*...     -


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2005)

Holy CRAP Kerry. You look absolutely AMAZING!!!! I'm so proud of you, your going to kick ass. Funny about the crow too  I wish my wife would let me "adopt" animals like that.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 1, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Holy CRAP Kerry. You look absolutely AMAZING!!!! I'm so proud of you, your going to kick ass. Funny about the crow too  I wish my wife would let me "adopt" animals like that.



Thanks!   

Well the crow thing isn't really funny so more... it could end in divorce court!


----------



## sdupdike (Aug 1, 2005)

You look un-freaking-believable! Good luck, you're gonna do great.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 1, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Well the crow thing isn't really funny so more... it could end in divorce court!


Brit.....Open the door and let the damn thing fly out of the house.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 1, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Brit.....Open the door and let the damn thing fly out of the house.



Can't I just shoot it with my bb gun?   

I think he let it go, it would explain him standing in the yard with his arm outstretched yelling up at the sky... or not! lol  We haven't spoken in 4 freaking days so I'm not sure what the hell is going on! lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Can't I just shoot it with my bb gun?


 -  -  




			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> We haven't spoken in 4 freaking days


 -


----------



## BritChick (Aug 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> -
> 
> 
> -




LOL... make that 5 days!

Tried to open the lines of communication this morning but got a wall of silence... I'll give my husband one thing though, he's a brave man playing this way when I am soooo close to contest!   

Okay, new plan of attack needed... guess Pro Tan will be out this year since my tanner isn't speaking, hmmm think I purchased some Olympic Tan that Jodie had recommended... it's around here somewhere.   

Ugh... I hate water loading, well I hate it when I have to work, if I could stay beside the washroom all day it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 2, 2005)

Brit...You kiddo can do your back with the Olympic Tan.  

Is the bird gone?  No way inhell would I have a crow or any other bird in my house.  ick! 

Craig has taken an interest in the kitten that lives done stairs.  The lady lets him out, so he comes to visit.  Craig thinks he is the cutest thing.  But...Ms. Kitty (our cat) would be mean to a kitten.  She's been known to hold other cats down and bite them.  LMAO

How are the poopies?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 2, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Brit...You kiddo can do your back with the Olympic Tan.
> 
> Is the bird gone?  No way inhell would I have a crow or any other bird in my house.  ick!
> 
> ...



Good idea on the Olympic Tan... what the hell did I have kids for if not for this! 

The bird _is_ gone, overheard Rod on the phone, guess he figured he'd let it out and it would fly right back to him but instead it f*cked right off... starting to like the bird more already!

The 'kids' are doing great, dippy buggers that they are... they're awesome pets!  Nitro has started to sleep with me now on the bed too now, so now it's me, the two greyhounds and the cat in one bed!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Brit...You kiddo can do your back with the Olympic Tan.
> 
> Is the bird gone?  No way inhell would I have a crow or any other bird in my house.  ick!
> 
> ...



That's exactly how my cat is (see my gallery for a few pics of my cat). A few years ago, a friend of mine's cat had a lot of kittens and she gave us one because i love kittens as well as my family. Well, first off i just want to say that my cat (the big one) loves me because im the only one that feeds her, pets her and lets her sleep on me everyday. I even give her bits of donuts, steak, tuna, cheese, turkey (u get the idea) lol so once i was taking care of the kitten, my cat got so jealous that she wasnt getting any attention and started hissing at the kitten and slapping her with her paws (she had no claws). We had to keep an eye on them and make sure they dont get near each other. Unfortunately, that didnt work out so we had to give away the kitten to my cousin and i am GLAD because the kitten grew up so fast and is the biggest pain in the ass. He runs around and jumps at people like crazy as if he was a dog. Annoying cat he is so it worked out in the end.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> it's me, the two greyhounds and the cat in one bed


 -  -


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Brit 

Your puppies are 4 months old, right?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 4, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Brit
> 
> Your puppies are 4 months old, right?



No Babs, I've had them 4 months, they were adopted ex-racers, they are 4 and 5 now.   

OMG... getting excited now, 2 days to go... got my suits yesterday and they are awesome!  Totally happy with my physique... let's hope the judges are!
I am looking forward to the weekend, the kids are coming with me and we've got lots planned for after the show and the following day.   

Got to fly out now and buy a couple of outfits for an early morning shoot tomorrow... uh oh... running out of time!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2005)

Good luck Mrs. WCH


----------



## BritChick (Aug 5, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Good luck Mrs. WCH



 Thanks toots... catchya after the weekend!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 5, 2005)

Good luck BC! Kick some a*s, girl.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2005)

Good luck!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 5, 2005)

Best of luck Kerry.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 7, 2005)

well??????????????


----------



## BritChick (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your support and well wishes.
I was very happy to take 3rd place out of 7 tall figure girls, there were some wicked bodies on the stage this year and morning callouts left me sweating bullets, I could tell I was looking at a 3rd or 4th placing but it was really hard to tell which way it was going to go... I was stressing it a wee bit! lol
I did it though    I attained my goal to re-qualify for Nationals!!!
So now it's time eat, take a week off of training, eat, spend some time with my kids, eat... oh and did I mention eat?!   
I have the better part of a year now to prepare and put on as much mass as possibly can... I'm ready to give my all. (Well I will be after I get some rest!   )

Snapshot from backstage of the night show... I'll post some decent stage pics once I get them.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 7, 2005)

Awesome Kerryberry!!!!

So...what are we gonna eat????


----------



## P-funk (Aug 7, 2005)

awesome!  congrats!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 7, 2005)

Yay Kerry. I know it's really soon to ask, but when do you think your next comp. will be?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 7, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Yay Kerry. I know it's really soon to ask, but when do you think your next comp. will be?



Thanks Jodie, Funky, Denise. 
What am I going to eat??? What haven't I already?!!!   
Last night we went to Moxie's and I had the X-treme burger (ha, and yes I finished it) and fries, two jumbo margaritas... then I polished off half of my girlfriend's white chocolate mocha cheesecake, went back to the hotel room and had some jelly babies and chocolate too!
This morning I ate a ton of fruit, I was so dehydrated and more so from the two margaritas! lol  
Feeling pretty gross right now... time to slow it down.
No it's not too soon to ask about competition plans Denise... next stop... 
July 1, Edmonton, Alberta, Canadian Nationals.   
Nothing in between now and then since I really need to focus on making gains.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 7, 2005)

Heh, so gains means go for more cheesecake tonight.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 7, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Heh, so gains means go for more cheesecake tonight.



Well that's funny because that's _exactly_ how I interpreted it too!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 7, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for your support and well wishes.
> I was very happy to take 3rd place out of 7 tall figure girls, there were some wicked bodies on the stage this year and morning callouts left me sweating bullets, I could tell I was looking at a 3rd or 4th placing but it was really hard to tell which way it was going to go... I was stressing it a wee bit! lol
> I did it though    I attained my goal to re-qualify for Nationals!!!
> So now it's time eat, take a week off of training, eat, spend some time with my kids, eat... oh and did I mention eat?!
> ...



Dizzamn!  

Oh, and congrats lol


----------



## Jill (Aug 8, 2005)

CONGRATS GIRLIE!!!!!!!!  




			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> No it's not too soon to ask about competition plans Denise... next stop...
> July 1, Edmonton, Alberta, Canadian Nationals.


Cant wait, we will get together FOR SURE!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2005)

Congradulations!



			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> No it's not too soon to ask about competition plans Denise... next stop...
> July 1, Edmonton, Alberta, Canadian Nationals.



wow ... I'll be sure to attend!  After you win the Nationals, I'll take ya out for a drink or two.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey Jilly, NT... damn, I forgot where you two were located... ha, this should be fun!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2005)

I can guarantee it will be interesting


----------



## BritChick (Aug 9, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I can guarantee it will be interesting


----------



## BritChick (Aug 9, 2005)

So just got the scores from the contest and judges feedback for our class...

Figure Tall

1. Kimberley Stefanski (12)-Great hourglass shape, good overall conditioning, very pretty, graceful, confident, good posing, great suits, great hair, makeup, colour. Needs more size, esp. in chest, arms, overall mass to fill out height.
2. Charlene Akhurst (28)-Good overall shape, even conditioning, very pretty and graceful. Needs more upper body size and to work on posing(back relaxed esp.)
*3. Kerry MacDonald (31)-Very good hourglass shape, confidence, posing, colour. Needs more mass to fill out height, a little too lean.*
4. Connie Gallo (33)-a difficult competitor to judge, as she has tremendous development, and on initial inspection, she looks hard to beat. However, legs are a little too developed, glutes were a little soft, and back relaxed pose needs work, delts from rear are weak, posing in general needs work.
5. Stephanie Vazquez (53)-very good overall tone and conditioning, a very feminine look, nice shape. Needs more upper body size, and suits could be more flattering(needs better one-piece)
6. Ashley Hoehn (56)-Very nice shape and potential, but needs more development and conditioning, and more flattering suits(avoid patterned material).
7. Mareike Collier (66)-Looked awesome as the overall winner in Fort St. John two or three years ago, great hourglass shape and potential. This time, wasn't lean enough or dark enough. Needs to change diet/training regimen and look out! Needs more flattering one-piece suit cut.

 Ha, I'm thrilled at being a little too lean... never thought I'd see the day!!! lol


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 9, 2005)

what does hourglass mean?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 9, 2005)

Good V-taper, narrow waist, curvy hips... like an hourglass.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Kerry! Can't wait to see ALL the pics!  WOO HOO!!! Look out, nationals!!!

 I'll be dieting in october in vegas for my november thing, but  you can eat my share of the bad (good!) stuff since you need to be making gains!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2005)

3. Kerry MacDonald (31)-Very good hourglass shape, confidence, posing, colour. Needs more mass to fill out height, a little too lean.


Tall and lanky. Eat more cheesecake and fill those glycogen stores, so that you can lift heavier and gain that mass.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 9, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> 3. Kerry MacDonald (31)-Very good hourglass shape, confidence, posing, colour. Needs more mass to fill out height, a little too lean.
> 
> 
> Tall and lanky. Eat more cheesecake and fill those glycogen stores, so that you can lift heavier and gain that mass.


 Kerry - what i would give to have YOUR problem hahahaha


----------



## BritChick (Aug 9, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Congratulations, Kerry! Can't wait to see ALL the pics!  WOO HOO!!! Look out, nationals!!!
> 
> I'll be dieting in october in vegas for my november thing, but  you can eat my share of the bad (good!) stuff since you need to be making gains!



OMG I feel sick, stop the insanity, hide the chocolate and peanut butter and ice cream and hmmm... damn is that my ankles swelling   , oh well off to watch a movie with popcorn and all... hey gotta live (and swell) a little!
I'll be the blimp in Vegas!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

Awesome job Sister Kerry, way to go!!! Sorry I'm late!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

Did I hear Chocolate? I thought this was you!!!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Michael... thanks!

Quick update...

busy, busy, busy, working my ass off, just adopted two more greyhounds... we now have a pack!  Had to sell out and buy a mini van... (ugh, *spit*, *gag*), two adults, two kids and four dogs... something had to give.
Now preparing for the SWFC contest in November in which I will be competing in Masters.  Just updated gallery with few pics from last show.
More when I get a chance to breathe...


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ummm....Kerry....that's alot of dogshit to pick up!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2005)

What's going on around this
PLACE, PLACE, PLACE, PLACE, PLACE?

 

Are we packing on the bulk here?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 26, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> What's going on around this
> PLACE, PLACE, PLACE, PLACE, PLACE?
> 
> 
> ...



LOL... good question!!!
Well, I'm supposedly cutting for another contest in November but the weight isn't coming off, I'm only doing a short pre-contest this time and I'm having a hard time getting motivated for it.
It's a Masters comp (I become eligible in a couple of weeks... eek! lol), if I place top 3 I've been told I can get a by to Nationals since I will already be competing in Figure Tall.  Competing in Masters will basically only serve to give me more exposure at Nationals since it is extremely unlikely that a pro card would be given to a Masters competitor and even if you win your class in Masters you can't compete for the overall.
It's a tough call since I also feel like I'm jeopardizing putting on mass right now which I desperately need to have any kind of chance next year competing with girls who are 5'4" and over.
It's also the show in which my daughter will be guest performing again so she really wants me to do it.
All I really want to do is train hard and kick back in Vegas in two weeks and screw the dieting!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL... good question!!!
> Well, I'm supposedly cutting for another contest in November but the weight isn't coming off, I'm only doing a short pre-contest this time and I'm having a hard time getting motivated for it.
> It's a Masters comp (I become eligible in a couple of weeks... eek! lol), if I place top 3 I've been told I can get a by to Nationals since I will already be competing in Figure Tall. Competing in Masters will basically only serve to give me more exposure at Nationals since it is extremely unlikely that a pro card would be given to a Masters competitor and even if you win your class in Masters you can't compete for the overall.
> It's a tough call since I also feel like I'm jeopardizing putting on mass right now which I desperately need to have any kind of chance next year competing with girls who are 5'4" and over.
> ...


Perhaps I am misunderstanding...

You cannot compete in the Master DIV @ NATLS, even though you are already qualified for Tall @ NATLS????

Is this only because you were underage @ the time of qualification for TALL???


----------



## BritChick (Sep 26, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Perhaps I am misunderstanding...
> 
> You cannot compete in the Master DIV @ NATLS, even though you are already qualified for Tall @ NATLS????
> 
> Is this only because you were underage @ the time of qualification for TALL???



No, not to do with the age.  
It's a different category so I have to qualify by placing top 3 in Masters before I can compete at Nationals in it.  The association is willing to let me bypass Provs.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> No, not to do with the age.
> It's a different category so I have to qualify by placing top 3 in Masters before I can compete at Nationals in it. The association is willing to let me bypass Provs.




UUGGHHH!

If you qualify for a tougher category, they should let you walk into masters - 



You tell them "I" said to give you a pass on that! -


----------



## BritChick (Sep 26, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> UUGGHHH!
> 
> If you qualify for a tougher category, they should let you walk into masters -
> 
> ...



 Would love to!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 19, 2005)

Let's Jostle this thing and see what happens...


----------



## BritChick (Oct 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Let's Jostle this thing and see what happens...



This journal is so dead! lol

I'm lurking around this place from time to time though.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 20, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> This journal is so dead! lol
> 
> I'm lurking around this place from time to time though.


Well why don't you start a new one stretch...
You need a bulking journal -


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Well why don't you start a new one stretch...
> You need a bulking journal -



Once I get a bit more free time I might do so... just trying to keep up with a lot of bs right now and there aren't enough hours in the day.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi Kerry baby, if you wanna chat you know where to find me


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Kerry baby, if you wanna chat you know where to find me



Thanks Jakey, probably take you up on that soon... I'm just trying to dodge the people with straight jackets right now.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2005)

You never dodged them before you kinky Brit


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 20, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Once I get a bit more free time I might do so... just trying to keep up with a lot of bs right now and there aren't enough hours in the day.


I'll tell you what I tell everyone...

You need some Kerry time!
(with regularity)


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You never dodged them before you kinky Brit



LMAO! Shhhhhh


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what I tell everyone...
> 
> You need some Kerry time!
> (with regularity)



Kerry time doesn't exist right now, Kerry time was had in Vegas... hopefully I won't have to wait for another year to get some!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> hopefully I won't have to wait for another year to *"get some!"*


 














_(What... Out of context!?) - _


----------

